# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Τρόμος για hiv

## Nefeli28

Κολλάει το ειτζ από φιλι;
Όταν κάποιος έχει κάνει απονεύρωση στα δόντια υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κολλήσει hiv τον σύντροφο του;

----------


## Georgewww

Αν έχει αίμα στα ούλα υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα, γενικά κάθε ανταλλαγή υγρών σεξουαλικά ή αίμα. 
Δε νομίζω ότι σου έτυχε κάτι τζάμπα αγχώνεσαι αλλά θα στο πω απλά, είσαι τυχερός γιατί 1ον κάνεις ενα τεστ HIV και μαθαίνεις και τέλος η αγωνία. Και 2ον ακόμα και αν ποτέ κολησεις, ζεις πλέον , θα πάρεις φάρμακα αλλα οκ. Αλλά ξαναλέω από φιλι πολύ δύσκολα. Θα πρέπει να είχε πολυυυυ αίμα, όχι η απονεύρωση δε θεωρείται ότι είχε αίμα :) βρε κάνε το τεστ να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος , σε μια μέρα βγαίνει. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Το έχω κάνει το τεστ στις 6 βδομαδες. 
Αλλά το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες. Και κάποιοι λένε και για 3 μηνες.
Μου έχει γίνει εμμονή ότι πρέπει να ξαναπάω. Και με φρικάρει...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το έχω κάνει το τεστ στις 6 βδομαδες. 
> Αλλά το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες. Και κάποιοι λένε και για 3 μηνες.
> Μου έχει γίνει εμμονή ότι πρέπει να ξαναπάω. Και με φρικάρει...


Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.

----------


## garida

αν κολλούσε τόσο εύκολα...όλοι θα χαμε. θα μπορουσαμε και απτα ιδια τα εργαλια του οδοντριατρου να κολλησουμε. απτο λεωφορίο, απτα πόμολα, απτο γυμναστηριο, απτη θάλλασα, απτο παγκάκι που κάθησες. καπου καποιος καποια λιγο αιμα μπορει να ειχε. αλλά δεν γίνεται έτσι. αν πας σε ένα συγκεκριμένο νοσοκομείο...εκει που κάνουν εξετάσεις αίματος, έχει παντού ξεραμένα αίματα. και κει που κάθεσε και εκεί που κανουν τη δουλεια τους. δεν κολλησε ποτε κανενας. 
επισης με hiv ζεις 50 χρονια πλεον. δεν κολλαει τοσο ευκολα. μολις το ακουμπησει αερας πεθαινει. δεν ζει εκτος σωματος και δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο και απο αιμα να κολλησεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

Το φοβάμαι σε όλη μου τη ζωή.
Από 10 χρόνων. Πέρασαν και κάποια χρόνια σε ύφεση αλλά εδώ και μια δεκαετία έχει γίνει η κόλαση μου.
Με αποκορύφωμα τώρα που φοβάμαι μην κόλλησα κάτι από φιλια. Επειδή ο άλλος είχε κάποια θέματα με τα δόντια του. Έκανε απονεύρωση και είχε γενικά κάποια προβλήματα....
Δεν μπορώ καθόλου να το διαχειριστώ. Θέλω να πεθάνω να ησυχάσω από όλα .

----------


## Georgewww

για να καταλαβω.. φοβασαι το HIV αλλα δε φοβασαι να πεθανεις. Το HIV δεν ειναι πλεον μαστιγα, δε πεθαινεις δεν δεν δεν... λογω συγχρονων φαρμακων.
Υπαρχουν πολλες ασθένειες αλλα το HIV ειναι παλιο 'ευκολα' διαχειρισιμο σε σχεση με αλλες και πολυ απλα... κανεις ενα τεστ καιτ τελος.. κανενα αγχος μετα. Αν δε θες ποτε να κολλησεις.. κανε μια σταθερη σχεση .. βαλτον να κανει τεστ χααχ και καθαρησες .. δε παιζει να κολησεις ;) κοιτα μη σε πατησει κανα αυτοκινητο γιατι τα τροχαια ειναι την κορυφη... αλλα κανενας μας δε τα φοβατε... αστειο δεν ειναι? (συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμενα)

----------


## Nefeli28

Έκανα το τεστ αλλά θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το ξανακάνω.
Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι. Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου ότι είμαι άρρωστη. Τα χάπια δεν με βοηθανε πουθενά ούτε και η ψυχοθεραπεία .
Νιώθω πλήρως αβοήθητη. 
Και ναι δεν με νοιάζει να πεθάνω. Ο εαυτός μου δεν με νοιάζει. Φοβάμαι μην κολλήσω τους άλλους....

----------


## Georgewww

Έκανες το τεστ είπε όχι , τελείωσες ;)
Δεν έχει ποσοστό αποτυχίας ειδικά αν το έκανες 2 φορές. Και θα ζήσεις και δε θα κολλήσεις κανέναν γιατί και να είχες θα έπρεπε να πας χωρίς προφυλάξεις η να δώσεις αίμα σε κάποιον. 
Είσαι πολύ τυχερή να ξέρεις που μπορείς να πάρεις απάντηση με ένα τόσο απλό τεστ και κορυφαία ποσοστά επιτυχίας. 
Καντο το τεστ αν θέλεις 10 φορές. Σε 10 μέρες θα είσαι χωρίς άγχος :) φτηνό είναι.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό το checkpoint που γίνεται η εξέταση γρήγορα και δεν έχεις την ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασία να περιμένεις τα αποτελέσματα, είναι καλό; Είναι έγκυρα τα αποτελέσματα εκει; Αν πάω εκει θα είναι σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα;;;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

Φυσικά και είναι. Λέω κάνε το τεστ όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις, σίγουρα δεν έχεις, αλλά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους. Για να ηρεμήσεις, αφού είναι κάτι εύκολο :) και πιες και ένα χυμό μετά να χαλαρώσεις να πάρεις δυνάμεις. ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Οποιος έχει καμία εμπειρία η γνώμη για αυτό το checkpoint ας πει .....

----------


## Nefeli28

Μπορεί να κολλήσει κάποιος από φιλι;
Αν έχει αίμα ο άλλος στα δοντια του....
Δεν ξέρω πάω να τρελαθώ. 
Ούτε ξέρω αν είχε αίμα απλά ότι έκανε απονεύρωση και είχε κάποια θέματα με το δόντια του....
Απαντήστε οποίος γνωρίζει κάτι....
Έχω τρελαθεί...

----------


## Georgewww

Υπάρχουν τόσες αρρώστιες και ατυχήματα που κινδυνεύουμε και βρήκες το λιγοτερο επικίνδυνο :) τζάμπα αγχώνεσαι, καλύτερα θα έλεγα να κάνεις εμβόλιο hpv που είναι μεγαλύτερος ο κίνδυνος (αναλόγως φυσικά πόσο χρονών είσαι) παρά να ασχοληθείς με HIV. 
Έκανες τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό από δω και πέρα πάντα προφυλακτικό και δε ανταλλάζουμε σύριγγες (το τερμάτισα :) )
Κι έτσι θα έχεις σχεδόν 0% πιθανότητες για HIV. Δηλαδή πιο πιθανό είναι να πεθάνεις από ατύχημα η να πνιγείς η να πάθεις καρκίνο η καρδιά η σπάνια αρρώστια που ούτε την ξέρουμε η θανατηφόρο βακτήρια ιούς κτλ παρά HIV. 
Και άμα πάθει καρδιά ένα γέρος που οδηγεί και πέσει πάνω σου το αυτοκίνητο? Ναι και αυτό πιο πιθανό είναι από το να πάθεις HIV από ένα φιλί επειδή ο άλλος έκανε απονεύρωση και δε ξέρεις καν αν είχε HIV (πιο πιθανό να μην είχε ) 

Διάλεξε άλλη αρρώστια για να αγχώθηκε :) έτσι κάνουμε οι αρρωστοφοβικοι ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## oboro

> Υπάρχουν τόσες αρρώστιες και ατυχήματα που κινδυνεύουμε και βρήκες το λιγοτερο επικίνδυνο :) τζάμπα αγχώνεσαι, καλύτερα θα έλεγα να κάνεις εμβόλιο hpv που είναι μεγαλύτερος ο κίνδυνος (αναλόγως φυσικά πόσο χρονών είσαι) παρά να ασχοληθείς με HIV. 
> Έκανες τεστ βγήκε αρνητικό από δω και πέρα πάντα προφυλακτικό και δε ανταλλάζουμε σύριγγες (το τερμάτισα :) )
> Κι έτσι θα έχεις σχεδόν 0% πιθανότητες για HIV. Δηλαδή πιο πιθανό είναι να πεθάνεις από ατύχημα η να πνιγείς η να πάθεις καρκίνο η καρδιά η σπάνια αρρώστια που ούτε την ξέρουμε η θανατηφόρο βακτήρια ιούς κτλ παρά HIV. 
> Και άμα πάθει καρδιά ένα γέρος που οδηγεί και πέσει πάνω σου το αυτοκίνητο? Ναι και αυτό πιο πιθανό είναι από το να πάθεις HIV από ένα φιλί επειδή ο άλλος έκανε απονεύρωση και δε ξέρεις καν αν είχε HIV (πιο πιθανό να μην είχε ) 
> 
> Διάλεξε άλλη αρρώστια για να αγχώθηκε :) έτσι κάνουμε οι αρρωστοφοβικοι ;)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ε ενταξει οχι και το λιγοτερο επικινδυνο το να κολλησει κανεις HIV! Σοβαρολογουμε; Πας στο αλλο ακρο μ' αυτο τον τροπο και δεν βλεπω πως καθησυχαζεις τη θεματοθετρια με υπερβολες δικες σου. Η με το να προτεινεις "αλλαγη αρρωστιας" λες και τη διαλεξε απο καταλογο...

Νεφελη συνειδητοποιεις οτι το τελευταιο σου ποστ ειναι σχεδον πανομοιοτυπο με το αυτο με το οποιο ανοιξες το θρεντ; Ειναι σαν να εκανες επανεκκινηση στην εμμονη σου, αμεσως αφου σου απαντησαν στο θρεντ οτι εισαι αρνητικη. Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω να σου προτεινω ειναι να κανεις λιγο υπομονη να αρχισουν να σε πιανουν τα φαρμακα... Και αν μετα τον ενα μηνα και κατι απο τοτε που τα ξεκινησες δεν δεις βελτιωση, να το πεις στη γιατρο σου.

----------


## Nefeli28

Παιδιά τα φάρμακα τα έχω ξεκινήσει από τον Απρίλιο. Κι έχουμε ήδη αλλάξει 2 φορές την αγωγή.
Τελικά τι γίνεται; Κάποια σε «πιάνουν» και κάποια όχι; 
Έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες και δεν βλέπω προκοπη....

----------


## oboro

Ναι, διαφορετικα φαρμακα πιανουν διαφορετικους ανθρωπους και χρειαζεται να δοκιμαζετε με το γιατρο μεχρι να βρεθει το σωστο. Οι τρεις μηνες που εχουν περασει, μπορει να μοιαζουν αιωνιοτητα τοσο δυσκολα που περνας, αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ικανο διαστημα για αρκετες δοκιμες, ειδικα αν υπολογισεις οτι χρειαζεται ενας μηνας η και παραπανω για να φανει αν σε πιανει η οχι το εκαστοτε φαρμακο. Μοιαζει στρατηγικη της απελπισιας αλλα δεν ειναι, εχει σωσει πολυ κοσμο με εντονα συμπτωματα. Το ξερω οτι μοιαζει μαρτυριο αλλα πρεπει να δωσεις χρονο στην ολη διαδικασια και μαζι και στον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό κάνω εδώ και 4 μήνες. Δίνω χρόνο και περιμένω. 
Απλά ξυπνάω με πανικό ότι πρέπει να πάω να κάνω πάλι την εξέταση και δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα. Φοβάμαι παρα πολύ μην έχω κολλήσει....

----------


## Art_Phil

Τζάμπα ανησυχείς γενικά γιατί δεν μπορείς να κολλήσεις HIV από φιλί!! Παντού επισημαίνεται, και παρόλο που οι επιστήμονες δίνουν μια ελάχιστη πιθανότητα, αυτή ειναι τελείως υποθετική καθώς δεν έχει καταγραφεί κάποια τέτοια περίπτωση. 
Γενικότερα δεν μεταδίδεται τόσο εύκολα. Φαντάσου ότι παρόλο που ο ιός είναι σεξουαλικά μεταδιδόμενος, οι πιθανότητες να κολλήσεις με σεξουαλική επαφή χωρίς προφύλαξη με άτομο που φέρει τον ιό είναι κάτω του 1%. Οι άνθρωποι, λοιπόν, κολλάνε λόγω της κατ' επανάλλειψη σεξουαλικής επαφής χωρίς προφυλακτικό με οροθετικό.. Όμως, υψηλού κινδύνου ομάδες είναι οι ναρκομανείς και οι ομοφυλόφιλοι. Σε αυτές τις ομάδες o ιος είναι αρκετά συχνός δυστυχώς..
Anyway, δεν κολλάς από φιλί, οι επιστήμονες δεν τον συγκαταλέγουν στον τρόπο μετάδοσης αλλιώς θα είχαν καταγραφεί περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων και θα συγκαταλεγόταν στους τρόπους μετάδοσης όπως συγκαταλέγεται το στοματικό..

Παρόλα αυτά, το πρόβλημα δε είναι ο ιός, αν δεν ήταν ο HIV κάτι άλλο θα σε τσίγκλαγε, γι αυτό ψυχοθεραπεία και όλα θα φτιάξουν ;)

----------


## Georgewww

Συμφωνώ με το art έχει δίκιο. Θα ελεγα ότι πιο πολύ κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις κάτι λόγω του φόβου σου δηλαδή να έχεις το μυαλό σου εκεί την ώρα που πας να περάσεις το δρόμο και τσακ να σε πάρει παραμαζεμα κανας απρόσεκτος , αλλά δεν είναι μόνο το HIV είναι πολλοί άλλοι λόγιοι για να είσαι μονογαμική από πλευράς υγείας :) άσε μη το ψάχνεις τι μπορείς να κολλήσεις. Άστο, προφύλαξη και όσο γίνεται μονογαμία :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Κι έχω τον ψυχολογο και τον ψυχίατρο που λένε να μην πάω για άλλη εξέταση. Ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου.
Και προφανώς αυτό είναι μέρος άσκησης για να μην υποκύψω στον ψυχαναγκασμό αφού πάσχω από ιδψ. Αλλά εγώ όσο μου το λένε αυτό τόσο φρικαρω. 
Και με πιάνει αμόκ για την εξέταση. 
Είμαι απελπισμένη

----------


## Georgewww

> Κι έχω τον ψυχολογο και τον ψυχίατρο που λένε να μην πάω για άλλη εξέταση. Ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου.
> Και προφανώς αυτό είναι μέρος άσκησης για να μην υποκύψω στον ψυχαναγκασμό αφού πάσχω από ιδψ. Αλλά εγώ όσο μου το λένε αυτό τόσο φρικαρω. 
> Και με πιάνει αμόκ για την εξέταση. 
> Είμαι απελπισμένη


Για να το λένε κάτι ξέρουν. Εγώ θα έκανα την εξέταση, φτηνή, και την έχω κάνει και μετά το ξεχνάω. 
Συνήθως τα δύσκολα με την αρρωστοφοβια είναι όταν δε μπορείς να ξέρεις εύκολα αποτέλεσμα όπως μερικοί καρκίνοι ,αλλά στο HIV δε ξέρω γιατί κόλλησες αφού υπάρχει τεστ και δείχνει αρνητικό, έληξε , είσαι οκ 100% και άμα σουρθει κάντο 10 ευρώ έχει νομίζω το πολύ. Μόνο πρόσεξε μην αλλάξεις αρρωστια , εκεί παθολόγο και ψυχο από κοντά :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχω γράψει παραπάνω πως το έχει κανει 2 φορές το τεστ. 11 ευρώ κοστίζει δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.
Το θέμα είναι πως το έκανα στις 6 εβδομάδες και το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες.
Και λέω μήπως πρέπει να ξαναπάω, μήπως δεν έδειξε...

----------


## Georgewww

> Έχω γράψει παραπάνω πως το έχει κανει 2 φορές το τεστ. 11 ευρώ κοστίζει δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.
> Το θέμα είναι πως το έκανα στις 6 εβδομάδες και το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες.
> Και λέω μήπως πρέπει να ξαναπάω, μήπως δεν έδειξε...


Ναι αυτό λέω κι εγώ , ότι για να σου φύγει ξανακαντο απλά για να μη σε βασανίζει, όχι ότι πιστεύω ότι έχεις έστω και μια πιθανότητα να βγει θετικό. 

Δηλαδή κάντο για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, όχι για την ουσία , για ΔΕΝ εχεις HIV :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Κι αν δεν πάω γιατί φοβάμαι και δεν αντέχω άλλη αναμονή για αποτελέσματα, θα είμαι ανεύθυνη;;;

----------


## oboro

Κριση αρρωστοφοβιας εχεις, οχι ανευθυνοτητας... Δεν εχει νοημα να σε πιεζεις αν αυτο σε κανει χειροτερα, και ενα δευτερο τεστ αποκλειει μεν τον ιο αλλα δε θεραπευει αυτη καθ' εαυτη την αρρωστοφοβια (και κακως το προκρινουν σαν τρομερη ιδεα μερικοι)

----------


## Nefeli28

Τρέμω στην ιδέα μιας νέας εξέτασης. Την έχω κάνει δυο φορές. Και τις δυο ήμουν στην κόλαση. Μέρες που φάνηκαν αιωνιότητες μέχρι τα αποτελέσματα.
Με τρελαίνει η ιδέα άλλης μιας εξέτασης αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως τελικά πρέπει να πάω. Για να θεωρηθεί ασφαλές το διάστημα το χρονικό που την έκανα.
Στη Γραμμή για ειτζ λένε 6-8 βδομαδες.
Σε μια γραμμή του Κελπνο είπαν οι 6 είναι αρκετές δεν θέλει κάτι άλλο γιατί είναι τεστ 4ης γενιάς. 
Στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο που το έκανα είπαν ακόμα πιο λίγο, έναν μήνα. 
Ε ποιον να ακούσεις τελικά;;
Μήπως πρέπει να πάω αρκετούς μήνες μετά για σιγουριά;

----------


## oboro

Εγω βλεπω οτι σου ειπαν ακομα και για εναν μηνα, αλλα ηδη σκεφτεσαι να το κανεις εξαμηνο... Ειναι "για σιγουρια", η μηπως ετσι απλα δινεις παραταση στον φοβο σου;

----------


## Nefeli28

Για σιγουριά. Επειδή είναι η φύση της αρρώστιας ρε γαμωτο τέτοια. Που λένε ότι μπορεί να μη δείξει, να θέλει να το επαναλάβεις το τεστ κλπ.
Τώρα αν υποσυνείδητα συμβαίνει κ το άλλο που λες δρν ξέρω....να θέλω να παρατείνω τον φόβο.
Συνειδητά λέω πως ήδη δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω στον φόβο.
Είμαι έτσι 4 μήνες τώρα ...

----------


## Georgewww

> Τρέμω στην ιδέα μιας νέας εξέτασης. Την έχω κάνει δυο φορές. Και τις δυο ήμουν στην κόλαση. Μέρες που φάνηκαν αιωνιότητες μέχρι τα αποτελέσματα.
> Με τρελαίνει η ιδέα άλλης μιας εξέτασης αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως τελικά πρέπει να πάω. Για να θεωρηθεί ασφαλές το διάστημα το χρονικό που την έκανα.
> Στη Γραμμή για ειτζ λένε 6-8 βδομαδες.
> Σε μια γραμμή του Κελπνο είπαν οι 6 είναι αρκετές δεν θέλει κάτι άλλο γιατί είναι τεστ 4ης γενιάς. 
> Στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο που το έκανα είπαν ακόμα πιο λίγο, έναν μήνα. 
> Ε ποιον να ακούσεις τελικά;;
> Μήπως πρέπει να πάω αρκετούς μήνες μετά για σιγουριά;


αρα καθαρισες .. :) δεν εχεις HIV απλό.

----------


## Nefeli28

Εγώ την έκανα μια φορά πολύ νωρίς από την αγωνία μου και άλλη μια φορά στις 6 βδομαδες.
Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να ξαναπάω....

----------


## Nefeli28

Τα αποτελέσματα στο checkpoint είναι έγκυρα; 
Η πιο σίγουρα τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα;
Που θα είναι σίγουρος κανεις ;

----------


## Georgewww

> Τα αποτελέσματα στο checkpoint είναι έγκυρα; 
> Η πιο σίγουρα τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα;
> Που θα είναι σίγουρος κανεις ;


λογικα ειναι το ιδιο. Παντως θα το ξεπερασεις, γιατι ειναι ευκολο το τεστ, οσες φορες και να το κανεις αρνητικο θα βγει :)
ειναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ οτι εισαι καθαρη, αν το κανεις ξανα απο δω και περα, θα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ για ψυχολογικους λογους.

----------


## Nefeli28

Απλά στο checkpoint το αποτέλεσμα βγαίνει μέσα σε 1 ώρα το πολύ. Επίσης συζητάς με τους αρμόδιους εκει γύρω από το θέμα και τους φόβους σου και σου λένε καποια πράγματα.
Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν είναι έγκυρα τα αποτελέσματα. Δεν κάνουν το 4ης γενιας ολοκληρωμένο τεστ, χρησιμοποιούν μια μέθοδο που ανιχνεύει τα αντισώματα στον οργανισμό.

----------


## Georgewww

> Απλά στο checkpoint το αποτέλεσμα βγαίνει μέσα σε 1 ώρα το πολύ. Επίσης συζητάς με τους αρμόδιους εκει γύρω από το θέμα και τους φόβους σου και σου λένε καποια πράγματα.
> Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω αν είναι έγκυρα τα αποτελέσματα. Δεν κάνουν το 4ης γενιας ολοκληρωμένο τεστ, χρησιμοποιούν μια μέθοδο που ανιχνεύει τα αντισώματα στον οργανισμό.


Έτσι βρήσκεις αν έχεις τον οποιονδήποτε ιό στο σώμα σου :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Αν πάω στο τσεκποιντ θα είναι αξιόπιστο;
Έχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρία;;;
Πείτε ρε παιδιά....

----------


## Georgewww

> Αν πάω στο τσεκποιντ θα είναι αξιόπιστο;
> Έχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρία;;;
> Πείτε ρε παιδιά....


Είναι αλλά μπορείς να πας και σε ένα κανονικό εργαστήριο από βδομάδα χαλαρά και να θυμάσαι, το κάνεις για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, είναι ήδη σίγουρο ότι δεν έχεις HIV. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## akis1

> Αν πάω στο τσεκποιντ θα είναι αξιόπιστο;
> Έχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρία;;;
> Πείτε ρε παιδιά....


μετα απο το hiv θα βρεις κατι αλλο..... και καπως ετσι θα παει...... δεν βαρεθηκες να φοβασαι.....? 

εγω σταματησα να φοβαμαι οταν σταματησα να πηγενω με το παραμικρο για εξετασης......

----------


## Georgewww

Νεφέλη, είσαι ελεύθερη, έχω κάνει τεστ 3ς φορές για HIV , τυχαία, όχι λόγω ψυχαναγκασμού , και είμαι καθαρός , οπότε αν τα φτιάξεις μαζί μου για πάντα είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι HIV δε θα πάθεις :) 

Ήθελα να σπάσω λίγο τη μαυρίλα ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## DiSI

> Τα αποτελέσματα στο checkpoint είναι έγκυρα; 
> Η πιο σίγουρα τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα;
> Που θα είναι σίγουρος κανεις ;


Και στο τσεκποιντ είναι έγκυρα και ξέρεις αμέσως το αποτέλεσμα..

----------


## Nefeli28

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
Ψυχολόγος κ ψυχίατρος είναι κάθετοι στο να μην πάω ξανά για εξέταση. Λένε να μην υποκύψω στον ψυχαναγκασμό και να αντισταθώ σε αυτη την παρόρμηση. 
Αλλά εμένα το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο. Και φοβάμαι παρα πολύ γιατί αυτά είναι θέματα υγείας ρε παιδιά....

----------


## Georgewww

> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
> Ψυχολόγος κ ψυχίατρος είναι κάθετοι στο να μην πάω ξανά για εξέταση. Λένε να μην υποκύψω στον ψυχαναγκασμό και να αντισταθώ σε αυτη την παρόρμηση. 
> Αλλά εμένα το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο. Και φοβάμαι παρα πολύ γιατί αυτά είναι θέματα υγείας ρε παιδιά....


Είναι θέματα ψυχικής υγείας, για να το λένε κάτι παραπάνω ξέρουν από μας , προφανώς φοβούνται ότι μετά θα αρχίσεις να κάνεις εξετάσεις για αλλα πράματα και πάντα θα βρήσκεις κάτι. 

Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται. Αν όμως δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά να το συζητάς μαζί τους , πες τους ότι εγώ τρελαίνομαι θέλω να πάω αν έτσι αισθάνεσαι, μη το κρύβεις. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν το κρύβω τους έχω πρηξει. Ότι θέλω να πάω κλπ.
Επιμένουν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού κι εκει πρέπει να εστιάσω. (Θέματα στο σπίτι )
Την τελευταία φορά η ψυχολόγος μου φώναξε πολύ κι είπε ότι δεν ακούω τίποτα και κάνω του κεφαλιού μου. Και πάω εκει πληρώνοντας τσάμπα τα λεφτά....

----------


## Georgewww

Ε καλά για 10 ευρώ, δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα :) συμφωνώ ότι είναι άχρηστη εξέταση μάλλον έχει δίκιο ότι αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα αλλά από κει και πέρα ΑΝ πας και ξανακάνεις , μη το κρύψεις , να λες την αλήθεια. 

Έχεις ξανα κολλήσει με κάτι παρόμοιο ? Δηλαδή να νομίζεις ότι έχεις κάτι ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναι. Πάντα αρρωστοφοβικη ήμουν.
Τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια φοβάμαι το ειτζ. Όλο πατάω βελόνες, όλο κάτι με τσιμπάει, όλο κάτι παθαίνω κ κολλάω ειτζ.

----------


## Georgewww

Μόνο με το HIV όμως. Είναι πολλά τα χρόνια, γιαυτο σου λένε μην υποκύψεις. Δε τελειώνει όπως πάει. Θα το ξεπεράσεις όμως, ακόλουθα όσο μπορείς τις οδηγίες τους. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Είναι πολλά ναι.
Και τι θα βγει αν δεν υποκύψω; Θα μου περάσει έτσι;
Και τώρα που βασανίζομαι;;;;
Οι οδηγίες τους είναι να εστιάσω στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, να κάνω κάποιες συμπεριφοριστικες ασκήσεις και να μην πάω για την εξέταση.
Και φυσικά να παίρνω τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Έτσι θα γινω καλά;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Είναι πολλά ναι.
> Και τι θα βγει αν δεν υποκύψω; Θα μου περάσει έτσι;
> Και τώρα που βασανίζομαι;;;;
> Οι οδηγίες τους είναι να εστιάσω στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα, να κάνω κάποιες συμπεριφοριστικες ασκήσεις και να μην πάω για την εξέταση.
> Και φυσικά να παίρνω τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
> Έτσι θα γινω καλά;;;;;;;;;


Κάτι θα ξέρουν, τόσοι άνθρωποι πάνε σε αυτούς ;) 

Πάντως τα πρώτα που ρωτάνε είναι: 
Σχέση έχεις?
Γυμναστική κάνεις?
Διατροφή?

Αυτά πρέπει να τα έχεις στο τέρμα :)
Και ναι θεραπεία χρειάζεται, αφού μόνη σου το λες ότι δε παλεύεται το θέμα. 

Γενικά να ξέρεις για όλους ισχύει, όσο ασχολούμαστε με το πρόβλημα και έχουμε το μυαλό μας εκεί τόσο μεγαλώνει. 
Άλλοι το ρίχνουν στη δουλειά άλλοι στα παιδιά άλλοι σε hobby, να βρίσκεται σε δουλειά το μυαλό. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Κάτι φορές μοιάζουν όλα μάταια.
Και χόμπι έχω, κ δουλειά κ οικογένεια και χίλια δυο πράγματα που κάνω, αλλά εγώ βουλιάζω στις ιδεοληψίες μου και βασανίζομαι....

----------


## Nefeli28

Και είναι δυνατόν να παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα (1 αντικαταθλιπτικό,3 αντιψυχωσικα και 2 ηρεμιστικά) και να έχω συνέχεια σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας;;;

----------


## Nefeli28

Μου λένε όλοι ότι φταιω εγώ και όχι τα φάρμακα. 
Και αναρωτιέμαι: αφού τα φάρμακα τα παίρνω για να γινω καλύτερα από τα σκατα που σκέφτομαι, πως γίνεται πάλι εγώ να φταιω;
Τι προσφέρουν τελικά αυτά τα γαμοχαπια;;
Εκτός του ότι είμαι σαν ζόμπι, τρομερή κούραση σέρνομαι και υπνηλία όλη μέρα ;;;;;;

----------


## oboro

Νεφελη αν επιτρεπεται ποια ειναι τα τρια αντιψυχωσικα και με ποια διαγνωση στα εγραψαν;

----------


## Nefeli28

Η διάγνωση είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή και κατάθλιψη.
Παίρνω dumyrox και τα αντιψυχωσικα zyprexa.
Και ταβορ ηρεμιστικά

----------


## Georgewww

> Μου λένε όλοι ότι φταιω εγώ και όχι τα φάρμακα. 
> Και αναρωτιέμαι: αφού τα φάρμακα τα παίρνω για να γινω καλύτερα από τα σκατα που σκέφτομαι, πως γίνεται πάλι εγώ να φταιω;
> Τι προσφέρουν τελικά αυτά τα γαμοχαπια;;
> Εκτός του ότι είμαι σαν ζόμπι, τρομερή κούραση σέρνομαι και υπνηλία όλη μέρα ;;;;;;


Ζόμπι κούραση κτλ είναι από τα χάπια οκ αναμενόμενο. 

Τώρα το φταίς εσύ, μάλλον δεν εννοούν ότι φταις προσωπικά, μη το παίρνεις έτσι, λογικά κάποιες ορμόνες ή κάτι στο σώμα σου που φυσικά δε το διάλεξες εσύ, δεν είναι τόσο προχωρημένη η επιστήμη για να τα βρήσκει, μπορεί να είναι στο μέλλον κάτι απλό αλλά ναι σήμερα μια ορμόνη αρκεί να σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι έτσι, μέσω της ψυχολογίας πρέπει να το παλέψεις, 

Φυσικά δε θέλω να ακούω για αυτοκτονίας, η ζωή είναι δώρο , 

Θα πω μια ιδέα μήπως και βοηθήσει , δοκίμασε να ασχολησε συνέχεια με τις ανάγκες των αλλων , να γίνεις θυσία για τους αγαπημένους σου, ίσως αυτό σε γεμίσει , σου δώσει νόημα, όχι μόνο δικού σου αλλά και γενικά να βοηθάς όπου μπορείς, μήπως ξεφύγεις από τα δικά σου ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
Αν πάω σε τσεκποιντ να κάνω την εξέταση, πρέπει να πάω και σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο μετά η είμαι καλυμμένη με το αποτέλεσμα;
Έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες από την επικίνδυνη φάση.

----------


## Georgewww

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.
> Αν πάω σε τσεκποιντ να κάνω την εξέταση, πρέπει να πάω και σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο μετά η είμαι καλυμμένη με το αποτέλεσμα;
> Έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες από την επικίνδυνη φάση.


Το καταλαβες οτι ξαναμπαινεις σε loop ε?
Οχι δε χρειαζεται να πας και σε διαγνωστικο (ωστοσο αφου το κανεις στο τσεκποιντ θα λες μετα,,, παιδια θελω να παω και σε διαγνωστικο για να ειμαι σιγουρη) αρκεί και που το εκανες τοτε, αλλα παλι δε σου κανει :) γιαυτο πας στον ψυχο.

αφου έχεις "οικογένεια " όπως λες, γιατι εκανες κατι με καποιον άλλο ("επικίνδυνη φάση."), αν καταλαβα καλα. Μήπως υπαρχει πρόβλημα στην οικογένεια και σου βγαινει η φοβια του HIV, εχεις μιλήσει με τον αντρα σου?

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην οικογένεια. 
Ημασταν σε χωρισμό όταν έγινε η φάση με τον αλλον. Μετά ξανά μπήκαμε στο τριπάκι να πάμε μαζί σε ψυχολογο μπες και βοηθηθούμε. Και τότε μου κόλλησε εμένα η ιδέα στο κεφάλι με το ειτζ.
Τα πράγματα με τον σύζυγο είναι πολύ χάλια χρόνια τώρα. Απλά τώρα έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο.
Είμαστε σε μια περίοδο του να δούμε αν θα χωρίσουμε οριστικά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην οικογένεια. 
> Ημασταν σε χωρισμό όταν έγινε η φάση με τον αλλον. Μετά ξανά μπήκαμε στο τριπάκι να πάμε μαζί σε ψυχολογο μπες και βοηθηθούμε. Και τότε μου κόλλησε εμένα η ιδέα στο κεφάλι με το ειτζ.
> Τα πράγματα με τον σύζυγο είναι πολύ χάλια χρόνια τώρα. Απλά τώρα έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο.
> Είμαστε σε μια περίοδο του να δούμε αν θα χωρίσουμε οριστικά.


Ηλικίες σας? Και ηλικίες παιδιών? (Πάνω κάτω) 
Πιστευεις ότι παίζουν ρόλο τα ψυχολογικά σου σε αυτή την εξέλιξη? Η τα ψυχολογικά βγήκαν από αυτήν την κατάσταση ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Οι ειδικοί που πάω λένε ότι αυτά έχουν άνεση σχέση με την χάλια εξέλιξη μου ψυχολογικά.
Ότι μεταφέρω το πραγματικό πρόβλημα σε ένα φανταστικό που πιστεύω ότι έχω.
Εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω τι πιστεύω πια.
Ότι υπάρχει θέμα μεγάλο στην οικογένεια υπάρχει.
Αλλά η φοβία μου για το ειτζ είναι κάτι που το έχω από παιδί. Και σαν τελευταία 10 χρόνια έχει εδραιωθεί για τα καλά.
Ηλικίες δικές μας 40. 
Τα παιδιά δημοτικό κ γυμνασιο.

----------


## Georgewww

> Οι ειδικοί που πάω λένε ότι αυτά έχουν άνεση σχέση με την χάλια εξέλιξη μου ψυχολογικά.
> Ότι μεταφέρω το πραγματικό πρόβλημα σε ένα φανταστικό που πιστεύω ότι έχω.
> Εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω τι πιστεύω πια.
> Ότι υπάρχει θέμα μεγάλο στην οικογένεια υπάρχει.
> Αλλά η φοβία μου για το ειτζ είναι κάτι που το έχω από παιδί. Και σαν τελευταία 10 χρόνια έχει εδραιωθεί για τα καλά.
> Ηλικίες δικές μας 40. 
> Τα παιδιά δημοτικό κ γυμνασιο.


Οι στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις πάντα μας βγάζουν διαφορά στην επιφάνεια, φαντάσματα του παρελθόντος. 

Φυσικά να ακούσεις τους ψυχο από κει και πέρα εμένα με βοήθησε η στροφή στην πίστη και στην εκκλησία, σου το προτείνω. 

Όταν ήσουν μικρή το HIV ήταν hot topic και έπαιζε πολύ , ίσως έτσι να σου κόλλησε η ιδέα, άμα ήσουν και φαν του Φρέντυ Μέρκιουρι (Queens) ε δε θέλει και πολύ , σήμερα όμως δε παίζει τόσο αυτό σαν αρρώστια , Τουλ δεν είναι το κορυφαίο πρόβλημα, σίγουρα οι ψυχο θα το έχουν ήδη καταλάβει και θα στο είπαν , αλλά το λέω κι εγώ just in case. 

Δε σου έρχεται κάπως το ότι σήμερα όλοι πεθαίνουν από καρκίνο κτλ κι εσύ έχεις σκέφτεσαι το HIV?( Που δεν είναι σήμερα τόσο θα θανατηφόρο) δεν απορεις ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

Βασικά όσο και να ψάχνεις για HIV κτλ μια αγκαλιά αγάπης νομίζω είναι αυτό που θέλεις και όχι φάρμακα και συμβουλές, λογικά κόπηκε αυτό από το σύζυγο και βγήκε το φάντασμα. Τον αγαπάς? Θέλεις να γερασετε μαζι?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν το είχα ποτέ. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που δεν εκφραζει τα συναισθήματα του. Έχει μόνο θυμό μονίμως και για όλα.
Τα έχουμε συζητήσει χιλιάδες φορές και το έχει παραδεχτεί. Έχει πει μάλιστα και ότι όλο αυτό δεν μου αξιζει. 
Συνεχώς ζητιανευα την έκφραση της αγάπης του. Οκ, με νοιάζεται είμαστε σχεδόν 20 χρόνια μαζί, αλλά απλώς το υποθέτω/ξέρω. Δεν το δείχνει. 
Συνεχώς φωναζει και θυμώνει για όλα.
Τώρα έχουν αρχίσει και τα παιδιά και του το προσάπτουν....

----------


## Georgewww

Ε ξεκινήσατε από μικροί, καλό είναι αυτό και το θαυμάζω αλλά μένουν καμιά φορά αποθυμενα , ίσως αυτός πρέπει να βοηθηθεί πρώτα από τον ψυχο για να σε τραβήξει κι εσένα από τις σκέψεις σου. 

Υπομονή πάντως και θα περάσει. Κράτα γερά, ασχολησου με τα παιδάκια σου και μη φοβάσαι. Σπρωξτον αν μπορείς προς την εκκλησία, θα ηρεμήσει :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## oboro

> Ε ξεκινήσατε από μικροί, καλό είναι αυτό και το θαυμάζω αλλά μένουν καμιά φορά αποθυμενα , ίσως αυτός πρέπει να βοηθηθεί πρώτα από τον ψυχο για να σε τραβήξει κι εσένα από τις σκέψεις σου. 
> 
> Υπομονή πάντως και θα περάσει. Κράτα γερά, ασχολησου με τα παιδάκια σου και μη φοβάσαι. Σπρωξτον αν μπορείς προς την εκκλησία, θα ηρεμήσει :)


Σε σαϊτ ψυχολογιας η προσηλυτισμου γραφονται ολα αυτα που διαβαζουμε;; Η Νεφελη γραφει πως ο αντρας της ειναι ανθρωπος συναισθηματικα μη διαθεσιμος απο παντα, με παραδοχη κιολας του ιδιου, κι εσυ ανησυχεις πως θα σωσει την Πατρις-Θρησκεια-Οικογενεια;

Νεφελη νομιζω θα βοηθουσε να ριξεις μια ματια και στο θεμα της Αλισαχνης οταν βρεις καιρο, που κι εκεινη αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα με την συναισθηματικη αναπηρια/μη διαθεσιμοτητα του συντροφου της:

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...AC%CE%BC%CE%BF

----------


## Georgewww

> Σε σαϊτ ψυχολογιας η προσηλυτισμου γραφονται ολα αυτα που διαβαζουμε;; Η Νεφελη γραφει πως ο αντρας της ειναι ανθρωπος συναισθηματικα μη διαθεσιμος απο παντα, με παραδοχη κιολας του ιδιου, κι εσυ ανησυχεις πως θα σωσει την Πατρις-Θρησκεια-Οικογενεια;
> 
> Νεφελη νομιζω θα βοηθουσε να ριξεις μια ματια και στο θεμα της Αλισαχνης οταν βρεις καιρο, που κι εκεινη αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα με την συναισθηματικη αναπηρια/μη διαθεσιμοτητα του συντροφου της:
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...AC%CE%BC%CE%BF


Δε θεωρώ ότι η θρησκεία είναι ανεξάρτητη από την ψυχοσύνθεση μας. Πολλοί έχουν βρει την ελπίδα και το νόημα εκεί και ειδικά στο Χριστό. 
Άποψη μου και αυτό που βλέπω γύρο μου λέω, δεν πιέζουμε κανέναν, είναι μεγάλο κορίτσι να αποφασίσει ελεύθερα τι θα κάνει. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι προσηλυτισμός αυτό που είπα, σιγά την πλύση εγκεφάλου  μη πάμε στο άλλο άκρο φίλε μου. Λες και έχω κάνα κέρδος εγώ  

Είδα πολλά "θηρία" να γαληνευουν κοντά στην εκκλησία και τον Χριστό, κάτι τους έλλειπε κιαυτους , δε φταίνε. Ελευθερία έχουμε, ο καθένας πράττει ο,τι νομίζει. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## oboro

Οτι οσα γραφεις ειναι εκθετα στην κριση ολων οσων διαβαζουν ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. Κανεις ομως λαθος σε δυο σημεια: ναι, ειναι ενηλικες οσοι μπαινουν εδω μεσα, ειναι ομως και ευαλωτοι ψυχολογικα. Η πραξη και μονο του να αναζητησει κανεις υποστηριξη, δειχνει δυναμη και προθυμια να αποκαλυψει κανεις τρωτα του σημεια. Αντι, ας πουμε, να αποτραβιεται κανεις οπως τα συναισθηματικα μη διαθεσιμα ατομα, η να πουλαει σωτηριες οπως πχ καποιοι μεσσιες (λεω εγω τωρα...) 

Το αλλο ειναι πως ναι, ελευθερια εχουμε και ο καθενας πραττει ο,τι νομιζει. Αλλο αυτο ομως κι αλλο να λεει και ο,τι του γουσταρει και προωθει θρησκευτικο "προϊον".

----------


## Nefeli28

Για να απαντησω στα της θρησκείας, μεγάλωσα μέσα σε φουλ θρησκευτική οικογένεια με κατηχητικά, ψαλμωδίες, εκκλησιασμό και όλα αυτά. Το ίδιο και ο σύζυγος, δεν πήγα μακριά, διάλεξα κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Σε όλο αυτό που περνάω εννοείται έχω στραφεί στο Θεό και νύχτα μέρα ζητάω βοηθεια και από εκει.
Δεν ησυχάζω όμως πουθενά. Και αρχίζω πραγματικά να φοβάμαι γιατί είμαι μήνες έτσι....

----------


## Georgewww

> Για να απαντησω στα της θρησκείας, μεγάλωσα μέσα σε φουλ θρησκευτική οικογένεια με κατηχητικά, ψαλμωδίες, εκκλησιασμό και όλα αυτά. Το ίδιο και ο σύζυγος, δεν πήγα μακριά, διάλεξα κάτι αντίστοιχο.
> Σε όλο αυτό που περνάω εννοείται έχω στραφεί στο Θεό και νύχτα μέρα ζητάω βοηθεια και από εκει.
> Δεν ησυχάζω όμως πουθενά. Και αρχίζω πραγματικά να φοβάμαι γιατί είμαι μήνες έτσι....


Δεν πάτε στον ίδιο πνευματικό ? Για να του πει κάτι ο ιερέας? Τουλ να είναι πιο ήρεμος και υποστηρικτικός απέναντι σου. Κουράγιο, μπόρα είναι θα περάσει , την υγεία σας να έχετε. Φυσικά δεν εννοώ να καθήσεις με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, συνεχίζεις όπως κάνεις να προσπαθείς. Και καλά κάνεις και γράφεις και εδώ , όλοι θέλουμε να ακούμε ένα κουράγιο :) 

Και μη ξεχνάμε να εκτιμάμε αυτά που έχουμε. :) 
Δεν είναι λίγο να έχεις κάνει οικογένεια σήμερα και να έχεις την υγεία σου :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ξέρω αν την έχω την υγεία μου....γι αυτό φρικαρω....

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν ξέρω αν την έχω την υγεία μου....γι αυτό φρικαρω....


Την έχεις (αν εννοείς το HIV) λίγο το ψυχο θέλει πατερίτσες αλλά θα φτιάξει και αυτό :) κι εγώ έχω πάρει μια τρομάρα με τους λεμφαδένες μου που δε μικραίνουν αλλά μεγαλώνουν εδώ και μήνες (το λέω αυτό για να μη νομίζεις ότι ειμαι εξω από το χορο) μετά από μάλλον μονοπυρήνωση, και παίζει να το γύρισε σε χρόνια κόπωση αν είμαι τυχερός και δεν το πήγε σε καρκίνο :/ 

Κι αντί να ψάχνω νυφη να παντρευτώ στα 35 μου (όπως είχα προγραμματίσει από Γενάρη) ψάχνω να δω αν θα ζήσω, φυσικά οι γιατροί κι εμένα μου λένε χαλάρωσε, αλλά στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να κάνω απλά ένα τεστ αίματος και όλα καλά :) θέλει βιοψία λεμφαδένα λαιμού , αν φτάσουμε εκεί και υπάρχει ένδειξη. 

Αυτά τα λεω για να μη νομίζεις ότι ειμαι ένα ξενερωτος νορμάλ χαχα :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχω συνέχεια σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. 
Τα φάρμακα δεν κάνουν τίποτα ήθελα να ήξερα;; 
Μια χούφτα παίρνω και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μόνο σαν ζόμπι αισθάνομαι

----------


## Georgewww

> Έχω συνέχεια σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. 
> Τα φάρμακα δεν κάνουν τίποτα ήθελα να ήξερα;; 
> Μια χούφτα παίρνω και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μόνο σαν ζόμπι αισθάνομαι


Έστω ότι θα ζήσεις μέχρι τα 85 (ζωή ναχεις) έτσι πιστεύεις θα είναι η ζωή σου? Δηλαδή πριν 15 χρόνια ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια; Ξέρεις καλά ότι ο χρόνος αλλάζει πολλά πράματα, επιμονή υπομονή και κουράγιο, θέμα χρόνου είναι , μπορεί να σου αλλάξουν τα φάρμακα αν δε πιάσουν , αλλά ο γιατρός το ξέρει το πότε και γιατί. 

Είσαι σε μια σύγχρονη κοινωνία , φαντάσου να ζούσες πριν 300 χρόνια :(

Σήμερα θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή και θα βρεθεί μια άκρη αργά η γρήγορα, η ζωή σου πάντως ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν κινδυνεύει οπότε , χαλαρά λίγο , πιες κάνα τσάι και μακριά από αλκοόλ και καφεινη , τη τυχερή που είσαι έχεις μια όμορφη οικογένεια, λίγο χαρά, πρόβλημα πάντα θα υπάρχουν :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Έστω ότι θα ζήσεις μέχρι τα 85 (ζωή ναχεις) έτσι πιστεύεις θα είναι η ζωή σου? Δηλαδή πριν 15 χρόνια ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια; Ξέρεις καλά ότι ο χρόνος αλλάζει πολλά πράματα, επιμονή υπομονή και κουράγιο, θέμα χρόνου είναι , μπορεί να σου αλλάξουν τα φάρμακα αν δε πιάσουν , αλλά ο γιατρός το ξέρει το πότε και γιατί. 
> 
> Είσαι σε μια σύγχρονη κοινωνία , φαντάσου να ζούσες πριν 300 χρόνια :(
> 
> Σήμερα θα κάνεις λίγο υπομονή και θα βρεθεί μια άκρη αργά η γρήγορα, η ζωή σου πάντως ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν κινδυνεύει οπότε , χαλαρά λίγο , πιες κάνα τσάι και μακριά από αλκοόλ και καφεινη , τη τυχερή που είσαι έχεις μια όμορφη οικογένεια, λίγο χαρά, πρόβλημα πάντα θα υπάρχουν :)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια στήριξης....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Χωρίς να θελω να φανώ αδιάκριτη εχει ο συντροφος σου hiv? Γιατί αν δεν εχει απλα σταματά να εξεταζεσαι κακο σου κανεις.. Δεν υπάρχει λογος γοα τοσο συχνές εξετάσεις.. Ακομα και οι ιερόδουλες ανα εξαμηνο πηγαινουν

----------


## Nefeli28

> Χωρίς να θελω να φανώ αδιάκριτη εχει ο συντροφος σου hiv? Γιατί αν δεν εχει απλα σταματά να εξεταζεσαι κακο σου κανεις.. Δεν υπάρχει λογος γοα τοσο συχνές εξετάσεις.. Ακομα και οι ιερόδουλες ανα εξαμηνο πηγαινουν


Μιε περιστασιακή σχέση ήταν. Χωρίς σεξ.
Δεν είναι σύντροφος.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει hiv...
Γενικά, που να ξέρεις τι έχει ο άλλος;;;

----------


## Nefeli28

Στη γραμμή για το hiv που παίρνω δεν το σηκώνουν. Πιθανόν έχουν τσεκάρει το νούμερο μου επειδή έχω πάρει αρκετές φορές ατο παρελθόν.
Θέλω να τους ρωτήσω κατά ποσο είναι έγκυρο το rapid test στο checkpoint.
Η είναι προτιμότερη η εξέταση σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μιε περιστασιακή σχέση ήταν. Χωρίς σεξ.
> Δεν είναι σύντροφος.
> Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει hiv...
> Γενικά, που να ξέρεις τι έχει ο άλλος;;;


Απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι διεγνωσμενος με hiv τι φοβάσαι; εχω στην παρεα μου δυο οροθετικα ατομα, τρωμε μαζι απο το ίδιο πιάτο, δε κολλαει τοσο ευκολα οσο φαντάζεσαι. Μη τρελαινεσαι

----------


## Nefeli28

> Απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι διεγνωσμενος με hiv τι φοβάσαι; εχω στην παρεα μου δυο οροθετικα ατομα, τρωμε μαζι απο το ίδιο πιάτο, δε κολλαει τοσο ευκολα οσο φαντάζεσαι. Μη τρελαινεσαι


Που να το ξέρω αν έχει διαγνωστεί; Θα μου το έλεγε;
Έχει παιδιά ρε γαμωτο....οικογένεια δηλ.
Είναι χωρισμένος

----------


## Georgewww

> Που να το ξέρω αν έχει διαγνωστεί; Θα μου το έλεγε;
> Έχει παιδιά ρε γαμωτο....οικογένεια δηλ.
> Είναι χωρισμένος


Πωπω τώρα που βλέπω το κολλημα που έχεις φάει σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι φαίνομαι κι εγώ στους άλλους, αν και το δικό μου δε υπάρχει τεστ να μου πει αν όλα είναι οκ, γι'αυτό και επόμενο τεστ κατά τη σύσταση του γιατρού είναι η αξονική :/

Να σε ρωτησω κάτι, το καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να έχεις κολλήσει και να μη το έχει δείξει το τεστ ή πιστεύεις ότι όντως μπορεί να έχεις HIV και απλά τους ξέφυγε? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πωπω τώρα που βλέπω το κολλημα που έχεις φάει σκέφτομαι μήπως έτσι φαίνομαι κι εγώ στους άλλους, αν και το δικό μου δε υπάρχει τεστ να μου πει αν όλα είναι οκ, γι'αυτό και επόμενο τεστ κατά τη σύσταση του γιατρού είναι η αξονική :/
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω κάτι, το καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να έχεις κολλήσει και να μη το έχει δείξει το τεστ ή πιστεύεις ότι όντως μπορεί να έχεις HIV και απλά τους ξέφυγε? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Επειδή πήγα στις 6 βδομαδες και το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες φοβάμαι μήπως ήταν νωρίς και δεν έδειξε...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Επειδή πήγα στις 6 βδομαδες και το διάστημα που δίνουν είναι 6-8 βδομαδες φοβάμαι μήπως ήταν νωρίς και δεν έδειξε...


Οι οροθετικοί φιλοι μου το λενε παντως... Δεν είναι νωρις οι εξι βδομαδες. Δεν έχεις aids μη τρελαίνεσαι τσάμπα

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.
Οι ειδικοί λένε να μην πάω για την εξέταση αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι.
Νομίζω πως είναι ανεύθυνο να μην πάω.
Βοηθεια!!! Τι να κάνω; Όσο δεν πάω νιώθω πως χειροτερεύω....
Τι να κανω ρε παιδιά;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.
> Οι ειδικοί λένε να μην πάω για την εξέταση αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι.
> Νομίζω πως είναι ανεύθυνο να μην πάω.
> Βοηθεια!!! Τι να κάνω; Όσο δεν πάω νιώθω πως χειροτερεύω....
> Τι να κανω ρε παιδιά;;;;


Δηλαδή αν πας, μετά πιστεύεις ότι όλα θα είναι καλά? Δε θα λες, "και αν το τεστ ήταν λάθος?" Κτλ. Πόσες φορές το έχεις κάνει στη ζωή σου; 
Μακάρι να φοβόμουν το HIV και όχι τον καρκίνο :) με ένα τεστ καθάρισες , χωρίς επαφή με άγνωστο είσαι 100% ασφαλής. 

Ε πες τους ψυχο ότι μια τελευταία φορά θέλεις να πας να το κάνεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι πιστεύουν ότι μετά θα βρεις κάτι άλλο να τρώγεσαι. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δηλαδή αν πας, μετά πιστεύεις ότι όλα θα είναι καλά? Δε θα λες, "και αν το τεστ ήταν λάθος?" Κτλ. Πόσες φορές το έχεις κάνει στη ζωή σου; 
> Μακάρι να φοβόμουν το HIV και όχι τον καρκίνο :) με ένα τεστ καθάρισες , χωρίς επαφή με άγνωστο είσαι 100% ασφαλής. 
> 
> Ε πες τους ψυχο ότι μια τελευταία φορά θέλεις να πας να το κάνεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι πιστεύουν ότι μετά θα βρεις κάτι άλλο να τρώγεσαι. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ε αυτό λένε κι εκείνοι αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως θα ησυχάσω. Αν δεν είμαι άρρωστη....
Πιστεύουν ότι κάτι θα βρω και θα θέλω να ξαναπάω. Αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως δεν θα γίνει αυτό.....
Υποφέρω, δεν αντέχω άλλο. Και η σκέψη της εξέτασης μου προκαλεί τρόμο. 
Έχω συνέχεια σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. 
Παρακαλάω κάθε μέρα να πεθάνω. Από κάτι αιφνίδιο, μια καρδιά κάτι....να ησυχάσω....

----------


## Georgewww

> Ε αυτό λένε κι εκείνοι αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως θα ησυχάσω. Αν δεν είμαι άρρωστη....
> Πιστεύουν ότι κάτι θα βρω και θα θέλω να ξαναπάω. Αλλά εγώ νομίζω πως δεν θα γίνει αυτό.....
> Υποφέρω, δεν αντέχω άλλο. Και η σκέψη της εξέτασης μου προκαλεί τρόμο. 
> Έχω συνέχεια σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. 
> Παρακαλάω κάθε μέρα να πεθάνω. Από κάτι αιφνίδιο, μια καρδιά κάτι....να ησυχάσω....


Καλά πως θεωρείς ότι το να πάθεις HIV είναι χειρότερο από καρδιά και θάνατο, μυστήριο ;) 

Ε πάνε και έναν άλλο ψυχο σε καμία δημόσια δομή και πες το σκηνικό, μήπως έχει άλλη άποψη. Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι σίγουρα τους δικούς σου ψυχο 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλά πως θεωρείς ότι το να πάθεις HIV είναι χειρότερο από καρδιά και θάνατο, μυστήριο ;) 
> 
> Ε πάνε και έναν άλλο ψυχο σε καμία δημόσια δομή και πες το σκηνικό, μήπως έχει άλλη άποψη. Αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι σίγουρα τους δικούς σου ψυχο 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Τους εμπιστεύομαι τους ειδικούς που βλέπω. Δεν είναι εκει το θέμα.
Το θέμα είναι το κόλλημα στο κεφάλι μου... και η τρομερή φοβία μου. 
Ναι το hiv το θεωρώ το χειρότερο που υπάρχει.

----------


## Georgewww

> Τους εμπιστεύομαι τους ειδικούς που βλέπω. Δεν είναι εκει το θέμα.
> Το θέμα είναι το κόλλημα στο κεφάλι μου... και η τρομερή φοβία μου. 
> Ναι το hiv το θεωρώ το χειρότερο που υπάρχει.


Όταν κάνεις πχ το τεστ πες ότι το κάνεις αύριο , για πόσο καιρό μετά είσαι οκ χωρίς άγχος πριν σε ξαναπιάσει ?

Έτσι όπως το λες μοιάζει απλό , λες θα πάω να κάνω το τεστ και όλα καλά, αλλά για να διαφωνούν οι ψυχο κάτι θα ξέρουν. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Όταν κάνεις πχ το τεστ πες ότι το κάνεις αύριο , για πόσο καιρό μετά είσαι οκ χωρίς άγχος πριν σε ξαναπιάσει ?
> 
> Έτσι όπως το λες μοιάζει απλό , λες θα πάω να κάνω το τεστ και όλα καλά, αλλά για να διαφωνούν οι ψυχο κάτι θα ξέρουν. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Τις προηγούμενες φορές κράτησε κάποιες εβδομάδες πχ 2-3 και μετά ξανα πάλι τα ίδια.
Αυτή η φορά όμως μήπως είναι διαφορετική επειδή έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες από την επικίνδυνη φάση που λέω εγώ και άρα αν βγει αρνητικό μετά δεν έχω να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γνωρίζεις οτι μπορεις να ερθεις σε επαφή με τον ιό πολλες φορες και να μην κολλήσεις; γνωρίζεις οτι το ανοσοποίητικο σου μπορει να αποβάλει τον ιο; μην τρώγεσαι τσαμπα με τα ρούχα σού και όχι μην ξαναπας για εξεταση. Εκανες μια φτάνει. Μη περνάς απο το ένα ακρο στο αλλο. Μια χαρα υπεύθυνη εισαι. Για ενα φιλί θα πας για εξέταση hiv? Δε καταλαβαίνεις μόνη σου ότι ειναι παράλογο;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Γνωρίζεις οτι μπορεις να ερθεις σε επαφή με τον ιό πολλες φορες και να μην κολλήσεις; γνωρίζεις οτι το ανοσοποίητικο σου μπορει να αποβάλει τον ιο; μην τρώγεσαι τσαμπα με τα ρούχα σού και όχι μην ξαναπας για εξεταση. Εκανες μια φτάνει. Μη περνάς απο το ένα ακρο στο αλλο. Μια χαρα υπεύθυνη εισαι. Για ενα φιλί θα πας για εξέταση hiv? Δε καταλαβαίνεις μόνη σου ότι ειναι παράλογο;


Όλοι μου λένε το ίδιο.
Εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να το ακούσω;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Όλοι μου λένε το ίδιο.
> Εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να το ακούσω;;;;


Γιατί αν μπορούσες ... Δε θα είχα δουλειά οι ψυχο :) υπομονή 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γιατί μαλλον σου εχει γίνει εμμονή. Μη τρελαινεσαι χωρίς λογο. Δε κολλας με ένα απλό φιλί. Εχω φίλο που εκανε σεξ με οροθετικό και δε κολλησε.. Μη βασανιζεσαι άδικα. Δε κολλαει τοσο ευκολα οσο νομίζεις

----------


## Nefeli28

Αν έβρισκα τον ίδιο και του ζητούσα να κάνει την εξέταση θα ήταν μαλακια ε;;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν έβρισκα τον ίδιο και του ζητούσα να κάνει την εξέταση θα ήταν μαλακια ε;;;


Θα ήταν φουλ προσβλητικό ασε που θα σε θεωρουσε παραλογη χωρις να έχετε ολοκληρωσει

----------


## Nefeli28

> Θα ήταν φουλ προσβλητικό ασε που θα σε θεωρουσε παραλογη χωρις να έχετε ολοκληρωσει


Κατάλαβα....
Και προφανώς κανεις δεν θα δεχόταν να εξεταστεί έτσι...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κατάλαβα....
> Και προφανώς κανεις δεν θα δεχόταν να εξεταστεί έτσι...


Εγω ειχα πει σε πρώην να παει και πηγε αλλα ειχαμε ολοκληρωμένη σχεση και δε του αφησα περιθώρια να μη πάει.. Τώρα για ενα απλο φιλι και με το δικιο του θα αρνηθεί.

----------


## Georgewww

Δώστου 20 ευρώ συν όσο κάνει η εξαίρεση χαχα το θέμα είναι μετά θα ησυχάσεις; Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε , ΠΩΣ εσύ θα ηρεμήσεις :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Πήγε στο τσεκποιντ κι έκανα την εξέταση. Βγήκε αρνητική. Αλλά από το άγχος μου δρν είδα αν η βελόνα ήταν καινουρια....
Λετε να κόλλησα κάτι; Να μην ήταν καινουρια η βελόνα;;;;; Βοηθεια!!!!!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πήγε στο τσεκποιντ κι έκανα την εξέταση. Βγήκε αρνητική. Αλλά από το άγχος μου δρν είδα αν η βελόνα ήταν καινουρια....
> Λετε να κόλλησα κάτι; Να μην ήταν καινουρια η βελόνα;;;;; Βοηθεια!!!!!!!


Ε δεν υπάρχεις ρε κοπελα μου.. Ξεκολλα επιτέλους. Σου αρεσει να αγχώνεσαι; δε μπορω να σε καταλάβω. Λες γιατρός να εβαλε χρησιμοποιημενη βελονα; τι ειναι πρεζακια;

----------


## Georgewww

Ε ναι δε παίζεται. Έγινε αυτό που φοβομασταν και αυτό που λογικά θα λέγαν οι ψυχο, βρήκες κάτι άλλο να φοβάσαι. Αυτό που λες είναι πιο βλακεία από το προηγούμενο. Η βελόνα είναι καθαρή. Μη μας τρελαίνεις τώρα. Λες να είχε αίματα πάνω και να την κρατάει ο άλλος ? Πιο πιθανό είναι να πέσει πιάνο πάνω στο κεφάλι σου αύριο. 

ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ, ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Νομιζω οτι οτι και να λέμε χαμενο θα πάει.. Της εχει γινει εμμονή...

----------


## oboro

Οκ δε χρειαζεται ουτε να την αποπαιρνουμε ουτε να το γυριζουμε σε τριτο προσωπο "σαν να μην ειναι εδω". Δυσκολη κατασταση περναει με εντονα συμπτωματα που ακομα δεν τα εχουν πιασει τα φαρμακα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οκ δε χρειαζεται ουτε να την αποπαιρνουμε ουτε να το γυριζουμε σε τριτο προσωπο "σαν να μην ειναι εδω". Δυσκολη κατασταση περναει με εντονα συμπτωματα που ακομα δεν τα εχουν πιασει τα φαρμακα.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρεπει να συνειδητοποιήσει οτι αυτό που κανει δεν ειναι λογικό. Ισως ειναι λαθος ο τροπος μου, δεν ειμαι και ψυχιατρος αλλα θεωρω πολυ λαθος να προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις μια φοβια για κατι παράλογο

----------


## Nefeli28

Το θεωρείτε υπερβολικό αυτό που λέω;;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Το θεωρείτε υπερβολικό αυτό που λέω;;;;;


Ναι. Όλος ο κόσμος το θεωρεί υπερβολικό, ίσως αυτό σε βάλει σε υποψίες και δια την λογικης οδού πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι όλα είναι καλά. 

Έκανες το τεστ. Τελείωσε. Η βελόνα έχει 0% πιθανότητες να σου κολησει HIV. 
Πρόσεξε τι λένε , το άλλο που έλεγες είχε 0.000000000001% να συμβεί. Δηλαδή ήταν πιο πιθανό να πεθάνεις σήμερα από καρδιά παρά να είχες HIV. 
Αλλά αυτό που λες τώρα είναι 0. 
Ξέρεις ότι σε 8 εβδομάδες αφού κανείς πάλι όλα τα τεστ (φυσικά όλοι θα σου πουν μη τα κάνεις τζάμπα κόπος) θα έρθεις και θα πεις, κάποιος φτερνιστηκε όπως ερχόμουν , λέτε να είχε είχε αίμα στο σάλιο και να το εισεπνευσα ? 

Ή παρήγγειλα σουβλάκια , λέτε να κόπηκε ο μάγειρας που μπορεί να είχε HIV και να κολησω ? ( Φυσικά είναι 0 πιθανότητες σε όλα αυτά τα σενάρια) 

Οπότε αγαπητή μας φίλη, δεν έχεις HIV και είναι 100% μετά από τόσα τεστ. 

Η θα το καταλάβεις ή θα πάρεις χάπια, το τεστ πάντως δε θα σε βοηθήσει πλέον όπως είχαν πει και οι γιατροί. Γιατί είναι ψυχολογικό. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι. Όλος ο κόσμος το θεωρεί υπερβολικό, ίσως αυτό σε βάλει σε υποψίες και δια την λογικης οδού πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι όλα είναι καλά. 
> 
> Έκανες το τεστ. Τελείωσε. Η βελόνα έχει 0% πιθανότητες να σου κολησει HIV. 
> Πρόσεξε τι λένε , το άλλο που έλεγες είχε 0.000000000001% να συμβεί. Δηλαδή ήταν πιο πιθανό να πεθάνεις σήμερα από καρδιά παρά να είχες HIV. 
> Αλλά αυτό που λες τώρα είναι 0. 
> Ξέρεις ότι σε 8 εβδομάδες αφού κανείς πάλι όλα τα τεστ (φυσικά όλοι θα σου πουν μη τα κάνεις τζάμπα κόπος) θα έρθεις και θα πεις, κάποιος φτερνιστηκε όπως ερχόμουν , λέτε να είχε είχε αίμα στο σάλιο και να το εισεπνευσα ? 
> 
> Ή παρήγγειλα σουβλάκια , λέτε να κόπηκε ο μάγειρας που μπορεί να είχε HIV και να κολησω ? ( Φυσικά είναι 0 πιθανότητες σε όλα αυτά τα σενάρια) 
> 
> ...


Στο τσεκποιντ δεν είναι γιατροί. Είναι κάποιοι που έχουν κάνει μια εκπαίδευση πάνω σε θέματα hiv. 
Το τεστ μου το έκανε ενας γκει τυπος, μου το είπε δηλ.
Μήπως όλοι εκει μέσα είναι οροθετικοί;
Και πες αυτό το ξεπερνάμε.
Η βελόνα είναι καινουρια που χρησιμοποίησε;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Στο τσεκποιντ δεν είναι γιατροί. Είναι κάποιοι που έχουν κάνει μια εκπαίδευση πάνω σε θέματα hiv. 
> Το τεστ μου το έκανε ενας γκει τυπος, μου το είπε δηλ.
> Μήπως όλοι εκει μέσα είναι οροθετικοί;
> Και πες αυτό το ξεπερνάμε.
> Η βελόνα είναι καινουρια που χρησιμοποίησε;;;;


Ναι πάντα είναι καινούργια. Μιας χρήσης. Ακόμα και τα πρεζακια σε εγκαταλελειμμένα στέκια το ξέρουν αυτό και το κάνουν, δηλαδή χρήση μιας βελόνας. 100% καινούργια. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Δηλ εγώ τώρα πρέπει να είμαι ήσυχη;;
Εσείς θα ήσασταν στη θέση μου;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Δηλ εγώ τώρα πρέπει να είμαι ήσυχη;;
> Εσείς θα ήσασταν στη θέση μου;;


Φυσικά. 1ον ήμαστε στη θέση σου και μη σου πω σε χειρότερη θέση γιατί εσύ έχεις πιο πρόσφατη επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν έχεις HIV :)

Πριν 5 περίπου χρόνια είχα πάει με μια τουρίστρια 43 χρόνων (ναι μου αρέσουν οι μεγαλύτερες :ο ) ελεύθερη γενικά χωρίς προφύλαξη και μετά από λίγες μέρες έκανα και πυρετό , χειμώνας ήταν λέω δε σκέφτηκα κατι αλλο, ξέρεις πότε έκανα τεστ HIV ? Πριν λίγους μήνες, δηλαδή 5 χρόνια μετά, ούτε μου περνούσε από το μυαλό, κακώς θα μου πεις, ναι όντως, αλλά ήθελα να δείξω το άλλο άκρο :)

2ον δεν έμεινε κάτι άλλο να ελέγξεις. Τελείωσε η περιπέτεια σου, μήπως καταβαθος σε τρώει το ότι τώρα με τι θα ασχολησε? Με πιο χαρούμενα πραγματικά. Τελείωσες με τα δυσάρεστα. Είσαι καθαρή. Εξασφαλισες το 100% καθαρότητα. Μηδενισες τις πιθανότητες θετικού αποτελέσματος. Η επιστήμη σε διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Οι πιθανότητες να έχεις HIV είναι όσες να έρθει μια πεταλούδα την επόμενη ώρα μπροστά σου και να μεταμορφωθεί σε ρινόκερο ενώ χορεύει κλακέτες. 

Τώρα μπορείς πλέον να ασχοληθείς με τα παιδάκια σου , με τα χόμπυ σου με φαγητά με θρησκευτικά πραγματικά, να ευχαριστήσεις το Θεό που τελικά είσαι καλά ;) Να κάνεις βόλτα στη θάλασσα στο πράσινο πάρκο, να πάρεις σκυλί, 

Ζησε!!!



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Φυσικά. 1ον ήμαστε στη θέση σου και μη σου πω σε χειρότερη θέση γιατί εσύ έχεις πιο πρόσφατη επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν έχεις HIV :)
> 
> Πριν 5 περίπου χρόνια είχα πάει με μια τουρίστρια 43 χρόνων (ναι μου αρέσουν οι μεγαλύτερες :ο ) ελεύθερη γενικά χωρίς προφύλαξη και μετά από λίγες μέρες έκανα και πυρετό , χειμώνας ήταν λέω δε σκέφτηκα κατι αλλο, ξέρεις πότε έκανα τεστ HIV ? Πριν λίγους μήνες, δηλαδή 5 χρόνια μετά, ούτε μου περνούσε από το μυαλό, κακώς θα μου πεις, ναι όντως, αλλά ήθελα να δείξω το άλλο άκρο :)
> 
> 2ον δεν έμεινε κάτι άλλο να ελέγξεις. Τελείωσε η περιπέτεια σου, μήπως καταβαθος σε τρώει το ότι τώρα με τι θα ασχολησε? Με πιο χαρούμενα πραγματικά. Τελείωσες με τα δυσάρεστα. Είσαι καθαρή. Εξασφαλισες το 100% καθαρότητα. Μηδενισες τις πιθανότητες θετικού αποτελέσματος. Η επιστήμη σε διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Οι πιθανότητες να έχεις HIV είναι όσες να έρθει μια πεταλούδα την επόμενη ώρα μπροστά σου και να μεταμορφωθεί σε ρινόκερο ενώ χορεύει κλακέτες. 
> 
> Τώρα μπορείς πλέον να ασχοληθείς με τα παιδάκια σου , με τα χόμπυ σου με φαγητά με θρησκευτικά πραγματικά, να ευχαριστήσεις το Θεό που τελικά είσαι καλά ;) Να κάνεις βόλτα στη θάλασσα στο πράσινο πάρκο, να πάρεις σκυλί, 
> 
> Ζησε!!!
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς γι αυτά τα αισιόδοξα λόγια.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα συμφωνήσω μς τον απο πανω δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εχεις aids. Προσπαθησς να το βγάλεις απο το μυαλο σου και κοιτα μπροστά. Η ζωή ειναι μικρη και ζούμε μόνο μια φορά. Αυτο θα έπρεπε να σε τρομάζει. Μη χάνεις τις μέρες σου ανησυχώντας για κατι που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις.. Πέρνα καλα, ζήσε 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Θα συμφωνήσω μς τον απο πανω δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εχεις aids. Προσπαθησς να το βγάλεις απο το μυαλο σου και κοιτα μπροστά. Η ζωή ειναι μικρη και ζούμε μόνο μια φορά. Αυτο θα έπρεπε να σε τρομάζει. Μη χάνεις τις μέρες σου ανησυχώντας για κατι που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις.. Πέρνα καλα, ζήσε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δηλαδή το θεωρείτε απίθανο να κόλλησα κάτι χτες από το τσεκποιντ;;
(Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δηλαδή το θεωρείτε απίθανο να κόλλησα κάτι χτες από το τσεκποιντ;;
> (Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις)


Ναι. Δε χρησιμοποιούν χρησιμοποιημενες βελόνες 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

> Δηλαδή το θεωρείτε απίθανο να κόλλησα κάτι χτες από το τσεκποιντ;;
> (Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις)


Να στο πω απλά , έτσι κόλλησαν τα πρεζακια τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες διάφορα πράγματα, και έγινε καμπάνια ο καθένας τη δική του βελόνα. Εκ τότε τους δίνουν και δωρεάν βελόνες για να μην ανταλλάσσουν μεταξύ τους και κολλάνε, φαντάσου δηλαδή που φτάσαμε, κι εσύ μιλάς για μια οργανωμένη δομή σοβαρού σκοπού που στόχος είναι η καταπολέμηση αυτών των κακών. 

Σα να λες θα πάω στην αστυνομία και θα με ληστέψει μέσα στο τμήμα μπροστά στα μάτια όλων κάποιος που είναι πίσω από τα κάγκελα που δεν θα έχει καν επαφή μαζί μου :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Προφανώς έχω χοντρό θέμα...
Έχει γίνει τεράστια η εμμονή μέσα στο κεφάλι μου...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Έκανα πρακτική σαν νοσηλευτρια..τρυπιεμαι με χρησιμοποιημενη βελονα και κάποιους μήνες αργοτερα παρατηρώ διογκωμενους λεμφαδένες δεκατα και πονολαιμο. Έκανα εξετάσεις για hiv και βγηκα αρνητική και τελικά ειχα λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση και παρολαυτα δε μου έγινε εμμονή να κάθομαι να αγχωνομαι σαν εσένα. Στο λεω για να καταλάβεις ότι αντιδράς πολύ υπερβολικά και εισαι λαθος. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

> Έκανα πρακτική σαν νοσηλευτρια..τρυπιεμαι με χρησιμοποιημενη βελονα και κάποιους μήνες αργοτερα παρατηρώ διογκωμενους λεμφαδένες δεκατα και πονολαιμο. Έκανα εξετάσεις για hiv και βγηκα αρνητική και τελικά ειχα λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση και παρολαυτα δε μου έγινε εμμονή να κάθομαι να αγχωνομαι σαν εσένα. Στο λεω για να καταλάβεις ότι αντιδράς πολύ υπερβολικά και εισαι λαθος. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Πώς την πέρασες την μονοπυρήνωση; Επανήλθες πλήρως; Εγώ 6 μήνες μετά σήμερα ακόμα λεμφαδένες και κούραση πολύ και brain fog. Δε περνάει ποτέ??

Ξεκίνησε με πονόλαιμο 10 μέρες και πυρετό 4 μέρες. Αλλά μετά μήνες είχα τρελό άγχος και απώλεια κιλών γιατί δεν ήξερα τι ειχα, ούτε οι γιατροί. Οπότε μάλλον το χειροτέρεψα. Τώρα τα πήρα τα κιλά αλλά δεν είμαι όπως πριν :(

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πώς την πέρασες την μονοπυρήνωση; Επανήλθες πλήρως; Εγώ 6 μήνες μετά σήμερα ακόμα λεμφαδένες και κούραση πολύ και brain fog. Δε περνάει ποτέ??
> 
> Ξεκίνησε με πονόλαιμο 10 μέρες και πυρετό 4 μέρες. Αλλά μετά μήνες είχα τρελό άγχος και απώλεια κιλών γιατί δεν ήξερα τι ειχα, ούτε οι γιατροί. Οπότε μάλλον το χειροτέρεψα. Τώρα τα πήρα τα κιλά αλλά δεν είμαι όπως πριν :(
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Θα σου πω και μάλλον θα σε απονθαρρυνω. Μερικοί λεμφαδενες μου δεν έχουν επανέλθει ακομα και την περασα το 2012 το χειρότερο όμως ειναι οτι εκτος οτι κουραζομαι πιο εύκολα παροτι εκοψα και το τσιγαρο ξεκινησα να βγάζω εκζεματα και να κανω δερματοτιδες που δε τα ειχα προ μονοπυρηνωσης... Και έχουν περασει 7 χρόνια.. Βγηκες θετικος στον epstein barr? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

> Θα σου πω και μάλλον θα σε απονθαρρυνω. Μερικοί λεμφαδενες μου δεν έχουν επανέλθει ακομα και την περασα το 2012 το χειρότερο όμως ειναι οτι εκτος οτι κουραζομαι πιο εύκολα παροτι εκοψα και το τσιγαρο ξεκινησα να βγάζω εκζεματα και να κανω δερματοτιδες που δε τα ειχα προ μονοπυρηνωσης... Και έχουν περασει 7 χρόνια.. Βγηκες θετικος στον epstein barr? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δε με αποθαρρύνες, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα, γιατί είχα λεμφαδένες κι εγώ και διαβάζω ότι περνάνε σε 1 μήνα ο γιατρός λέει 3-4 ο ακτινολόγος 5-6 και λέω να 6 πέρασαν και ακόμα τους έχω, μου δημιούργησε αρρωστοφοβια ενώ δεν είχα, έψαχνα λέμφωμα , πιο πριν καρκίνο λαιμού , μετά στομάχου ( είχα ενοχλήσεις μήνες αλλά δε ξεραμε τότε ότι είναι μονοπυρήνωση) βγήκα θετικός igg αν ξέρεις. Igm δε τα πρόλαβα, οπότε υποθέτουμε ότι είχα μονοπυρήνωση, μοιάζει απόλυτα. Ebv 60 igg , cmv 110. 

Λεμφαδένες στο 1cm ακόμα, να και ένας όζος θυροειδή που ανακαλύφθηκε , υποηχος 4mm με ενοχλούσε και κάτι στο λαιμό (εξωτερικά) μάλλον επειδη πείραζα το λεμφαδένα, έκανα ζημιά.

Brain fog , fatigue, άστα, και δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχουν αυτά. Αλλά νόμιζα ότι πεθαινω, ακόμα να σου πω δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι θα ζήσω :) 

Α και συνήθως θερμοκρασία χαμηλή 36.2 αν και ανεβοκατεβαίνει και κρυώνω ακόμα, κουβέρτες για βράδυ :) 

Έπρεπε να μας προειδοποιούν από το δημοτικό. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δε με αποθαρρύνες, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα, γιατί είχα λεμφαδένες κι εγώ και διαβάζω ότι περνάνε σε 1 μήνα ο γιατρός λέει 3-4 ο ακτινολόγος 5-6 και λέω να 6 πέρασαν και ακόμα τους έχω, μου δημιούργησε αρρωστοφοβια ενώ δεν είχα, έψαχνα λέμφωμα , πιο πριν καρκίνο λαιμού , μετά στομάχου ( είχα ενοχλήσεις μήνες αλλά δε ξεραμε τότε ότι είναι μονοπυρήνωση) βγήκα θετικός igg αν ξέρεις. Igm δε τα πρόλαβα, οπότε υποθέτουμε ότι είχα μονοπυρήνωση, μοιάζει απόλυτα. Ebv 60 igg , cmv 110. 
> 
> Λεμφαδένες στο 1cm ακόμα, να και ένας όζος θυροειδή που ανακαλύφθηκε , υποηχος 4mm με ενοχλούσε και κάτι στο λαιμό (εξωτερικά) μάλλον επειδη πείραζα το λεμφαδένα, έκανα ζημιά.
> 
> Brain fog , fatigue, άστα, και δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπάρχουν αυτά. Αλλά νόμιζα ότι πεθαινω, ακόμα να σου πω δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι θα ζήσω :) 
> 
> Α και συνήθως θερμοκρασία χαμηλή 36.2 αν και ανεβοκατεβαίνει και κρυώνω ακόμα, κουβέρτες για βράδυ :) 
> 
> Έπρεπε να μας προειδοποιούν από το δημοτικό. 
> ...


Αν κόλλησες epstein ειναι πολυ ασχημος σαν ιος. Αν διαβάσεις σε ξένα αρθρα προκαλεί πάρα πολλά οποτε μη σου κανει εντύπωση. Εμένα ένας λεμφαδένας στον τράχηλο (λαιμο) δε ξεπρηστικε ποτε. Οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να κάνω εξετάσεις σε 3 μήνες μήπως κόλλησα κάτι από το τσεκποιντ;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να κάνω εξετάσεις σε 3 μήνες μήπως κόλλησα κάτι από το τσεκποιντ;;;


Όχι. Οι πιθανότητες είναι 0% να κόλλησες. Αλλά όσες φορές και να ρωτήσεις το ίδιο πράγμα θα είμαστε εδώ να σου απαντάμε το ίδιο :)

Είσαι καλά. Αν πιστέψεις αυτό που όλοι σου λένε , μπορεί να γλυτώσεις και τα χάπια ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Όχι. Οι πιθανότητες είναι 0% να κόλλησες. Αλλά όσες φορές και να ρωτήσεις το ίδιο πράγμα θα είμαστε εδώ να σου απαντάμε το ίδιο :)
> 
> Είσαι καλά. Αν πιστέψεις αυτό που όλοι σου λένε , μπορεί να γλυτώσεις και τα χάπια ;)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Παίρνω χάπια ήδη. Εδώ και 4 μήνες. Από τότε δηλ που με έπιασε αυτή η εμμονή και οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. 
Η πρώτη φορά που το ανέφερα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινήσω τα ladose. 
Έκτοτε έχω αλλάξει 4 φορές φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Η 4η μόλις ξεκίνησε.
Αντικαταθλιπτικό, αντιψυχωσικο και ηρεμιστικά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Παίρνω χάπια ήδη. Εδώ και 4 μήνες. Από τότε δηλ που με έπιασε αυτή η εμμονή και οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. 
> Η πρώτη φορά που το ανέφερα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινήσω τα ladose. 
> Έκτοτε έχω αλλάξει 4 φορές φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Η 4η μόλις ξεκίνησε.
> Αντικαταθλιπτικό, αντιψυχωσικο και ηρεμιστικά.


Καλά βρε παιδί μου, αυτοκτονικές τάσεις για κάτι που δεν έχεις, κρίμα είναι σκέψου το, πάντως μακάρι να σου φύγει η ιδέα γιατί είναι κρίμα, φοβάσαι κάτι που έχει 0% πιθανότητες, ψυχοθεραπεία είπες κανείς ε? Μακάρι να μη τα χρειαστείς ποτέ τα χάπια ξανά :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ξεκολλα τη ζωη σου ρε κοπελα μου δεν εχεις aids στο λέμε και στο ξαναλέμε και εσυ εκει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

Η ψυχολόγος πριν από όλα αυτά δεν με άφηνε να πάω για την εξέταση θεωρώντας πως και να πάω δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι αλλά αντιθέτως θα ξεφυτρώσουν κι αλλα.
Στην τελευταία συνεδρία που με είδε πολύ χάλια μου είπε πήγαινε αλλά μετά θα κάνουμε μια συμφωνία: δεν θα ξαναμιλήσουμε για το hiv ποτέ.
Τελικά μετά την εξέταση εγώ είμαι ακόμα χειρότερα. Και τώρα εκείνη δεν δέχεται να μιλήσουμε γι αυτό. Στο τηλ που την πήρα ήταν κάθετη ότι δεν θα συζητησει γι αυτό το θέμα κι ότι έδωσα μια υπόσχεση κλπ.
Εμένα όμως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου. Κι αν δεν το συζητήσω μαζί της πως θα βοηθηθω;;;;
Θα πάω στη συνεδρία και τι θα λέμε; Περί ανέμων και υδάτων; Εγώ καίγομαι γι αυτό και είμαι φρικαρισμενη. Πως θα με βοηθήσει αν δεν μικησουμε γι αυτό;;;;;
Επίσης σταμάτησαν να μου μιλάνε και οι φίλοι μου σχετικά με αυτό.
Ότι δεν μπορούν να μπουν σε αυτή την τρέλα και ότι δεν θα μικησουμε άλλο γι αυτο.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν μιλήσει με την ψυχολογο κ τους έδωσε αυτή την κατεύθυνση...

----------


## Georgewww

> Η ψυχολόγος πριν από όλα αυτά δεν με άφηνε να πάω για την εξέταση θεωρώντας πως και να πάω δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι αλλά αντιθέτως θα ξεφυτρώσουν κι αλλα.
> Στην τελευταία συνεδρία που με είδε πολύ χάλια μου είπε πήγαινε αλλά μετά θα κάνουμε μια συμφωνία: δεν θα ξαναμιλήσουμε για το hiv ποτέ.
> Τελικά μετά την εξέταση εγώ είμαι ακόμα χειρότερα. Και τώρα εκείνη δεν δέχεται να μιλήσουμε γι αυτό. Στο τηλ που την πήρα ήταν κάθετη ότι δεν θα συζητησει γι αυτό το θέμα κι ότι έδωσα μια υπόσχεση κλπ.
> Εμένα όμως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου. Κι αν δεν το συζητήσω μαζί της πως θα βοηθηθω;;;;
> Θα πάω στη συνεδρία και τι θα λέμε; Περί ανέμων και υδάτων; Εγώ καίγομαι γι αυτό και είμαι φρικαρισμενη. Πως θα με βοηθήσει αν δεν μικησουμε γι αυτό;;;;;
> Επίσης σταμάτησαν να μου μιλάνε και οι φίλοι μου σχετικά με αυτό.
> Ότι δεν μπορούν να μπουν σε αυτή την τρέλα και ότι δεν θα μικησουμε άλλο γι αυτο.
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν μιλήσει με την ψυχολογο κ τους έδωσε αυτή την κατεύθυνση...


Δε ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό και αν γίναν έτσι, αλλά πάνε και μιλά για το ότι φοβάσαι τις αρρώστιες γενικά ;)

Μη πεις ποτέ HIV. Τουλ για αρχή. Τι λες? Δε πειστευεις ότι μπορεί να έχει δίκιο? Τελείωσες , έκανες εξέταση και πάλι κάτι βρήκες , κάτι απίθανο αυτή τη φορά , μπορεί να πάθεις καρδιά τα επόμενα 5 λεπτά, αλλά HIV ΠΑΛΙ δε θα έχεις :) δε γίνεται να έχεις :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δε ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό και αν γίναν έτσι, αλλά πάνε και μιλά για το ότι φοβάσαι τις αρρώστιες γενικά ;)
> 
> Μη πεις ποτέ HIV. Τουλ για αρχή. Τι λες? Δε πειστευεις ότι μπορεί να έχει δίκιο? Τελείωσες , έκανες εξέταση και πάλι κάτι βρήκες , κάτι απίθανο αυτή τη φορά , μπορεί να πάθεις καρδιά τα επόμενα 5 λεπτά, αλλά HIV ΠΑΛΙ δε θα έχεις :) δε γίνεται να έχεις :)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Φοβάμαι παρα πολύ.... κι αρχίζω να αισθάνομαι πολύ μόνη μου μέσα σε αυτό αφού όλοι μου φωνάζουν...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Φοβάμαι παρα πολύ.... κι αρχίζω να αισθάνομαι πολύ μόνη μου μέσα σε αυτό αφού όλοι μου φωνάζουν...


Εγω δε το θεωρω παράλογο που δε θελει να το συζητάει πλέον. Να σου πει τι παραπανω; τοσα ατομα στο λεμε και εσυ εκει..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εγω δε το θεωρω παράλογο που δε θελει να το συζητάει πλέον. Να σου πει τι παραπανω; τοσα ατομα στο λεμε και εσυ εκει..


Προφανώς μιλάμε για ένα άρρωστο μυαλό. 
Αν δεν είμαι άρρωστη σωματικά όπως λετε, τότε είμαι ψυχικά.
Ποιος θα με βοηθήσει λοιπόν σε αυτό;
Πάω ψυχολογο και ψυχίατρο....και είμαι σε αυτά τα χάλια....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Προφανώς μιλάμε για ένα άρρωστο μυαλό. 
> Αν δεν είμαι άρρωστη σωματικά όπως λετε, τότε είμαι ψυχικά.
> Ποιος θα με βοηθήσει λοιπόν σε αυτό;
> Πάω ψυχολογο και ψυχίατρο....και είμαι σε αυτά τα χάλια....


Σωματικά σιγουρα δεν εισαι. Σου έχει γίνει εμμονη. Πρέπει να αρχισεις να το καταλαβαίνεις και μόνη σου οτι φτιάχνεις παραλογα σεναρια που δε στεκουν. Σου μοιαζει λογικο δλδ να έχεις κολλησει κατι στο checkpoint;;;Σε οτι ψυχιατρο και να πας αν δε δουλεψεις με τον εαυτο σου καλα δε θα γίνεις ποτε.

----------


## oboro

Νοσηρη απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι η τελευταια αυτη κλιμακωση της νοσοφοβιας της νεφελης ειναι απο ψυχολογικα και οχι ψυχιατρικα αιτια; Εισαι ψυχιατρος;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρη απο που εβγαλες το συμπερασμα οτι η τελευταια αυτη κλιμακωση της νοσοφοβιας της νεφελης ειναι απο ψυχολογικα και οχι ψυχιατρικα αιτια; Εισαι ψυχιατρος;


Δεν έβγαλα κανενα συμπερασμα. Κανω κουβεντα. Και οχι δεν ειμαι ψυχιατρος.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Βασικά χρειαζεται να εχεις γνώσεις ψυχιατρου για να καταλάβεις οτι της έχει γινει εμμονή; εδω της κολλησε οτι μπορει να κολλησε στο τσεκποιντ....

----------


## oboro

Ναι, κουβεντα οπου βασικα σχεδον τα βαζεις με τη νεφελη. Η νεφελη εχει γραψει οτι περιμενει να καιρο να πιασουν τα φαρμακα, αλλα δεν την εχουν πιασει ακομα. Καθε φορα που γραφει ειναι αναστατωμενη, ειδικα αφου της κολλησε η ιδεα για το τσεκποϊντ, κι εσυ παρ' ολα αυτα βαζεις στο επικεντρο την ψυχοθεραπεια, και γενικοτερα τι μπορει να κανει η νεφελη. Δεν αισθανομαι οτι τη βοηθαει αυτο. Σε καθε περιπτωση οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει ξερουν οτι σε περιοδο με πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα η ψυχοθεραπεια γινεται με δυσκολια. Στο εχω ξαναγραψει οτι την αποπαιρνεις απαντωντας της αντιδραστικα. Εχει που εχει τις δυσκολιες του οποιος ανοιγει θρεντ που ζηταει βοηθεια, δε χρειαζεται να τους κρινουμε και τους τραβαμε αυτια κι απο πανω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι, κουβεντα οπου βασικα σχεδον τα βαζεις με τη νεφελη. Η νεφελη εχει γραψει οτι περιμενει να καιρο να πιασουν τα φαρμακα, αλλα δεν την εχουν πιασει ακομα. Καθε φορα που γραφει ειναι αναστατωμενη, ειδικα αφου της κολλησε η ιδεα για το τσεκποϊντ, κι εσυ παρ' ολα αυτα βαζεις στο επικεντρο την ψυχοθεραπεια, και γενικοτερα τι μπορει να κανει η νεφελη. Δεν αισθανομαι οτι τη βοηθαει αυτο. Σε καθε περιπτωση οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει ξερουν οτι σε περιοδο με πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα η ψυχοθεραπεια γινεται με δυσκολια. Στο εχω ξαναγραψει οτι την αποπαιρνεις απαντωντας της αντιδραστικα. Εχει που εχει τις δυσκολιες του οποιος ανοιγει θρεντ κου ζηταει βοηθεια, δε χρειαζεται να τους κρινουμε και τους τραβαμε αυτια κι απο πανω.


Γνώμη σου. Εγω θεωρω οτι δε πρέπει να της χαϊδεύω τα αυτιά. Πρεπει με κάθε τρόπο να καταλάβει οτι σκέφτεται παραλογα. Δεν ειναι τυχαίο που και η ιδια η γιατρός της δεν την αφηνει να μιλάει γι αυτό. Δηλαδη τι θα επρεπε να πω οτι μπορεί να εχει aids? Οτι μπορεί να κολλησε;Δεν της απαντάω με κακια, να τη βοηθήσω προσπαθω και θεωρω οτι το πραττω.

----------


## oboro

Ναι, η γιατρος δεν την αφηνει να μιλαει, οχι καποια συμφορουμιτισσα. Προφανως κρινει οτι συζητωντας τις εμμονες της ενεχει κινδυνο να διαταραξει την θεραπευτικη σχεση. Οχι, δεν πρεπει με καθε τροπο να καταλαβει τιποτα. Τι παει να πει με καθε τροπο, ποιος το αποφασισε αυτο; Ο τροπος που απευθυνομαστε σε οσους ζητουν βοηθεια εδω μεσα δε μετραει, ειδικα οταν βρισκονται σε ολοενα εντεινομενη κριση; Το να της χαϊδευεις τα αυτια ειναι ασχετο, για εναν απλο λογο: αν ηταν ξεκαθαρο οτι η ενταση των συμπτωματων της ηταν για λογους ψυχολογικους, θα δικαιολογουταν. Με το να της τα λες ωμα, εξω απ΄τα διοντια και λοιπα οχι μονο προκρινεις το σεναριο να ειναι ψυχολογικα τα αιτια της επιδεινωσης αλλα στην αντιθετη περιπτωση, στο ενδεχομενο να ειναι ψυχιατρικα, τα βαζεις μαζι της για κατι που δεν ελεγχει.

Καλη η ειλικρινεια αλλα πρεπει να βαζεις τον αλλο που βοηθας πρωτα, κι αυτο σημαινει να βλεπεις και να εισαι διατεθιμενος να δεις ολη την εικονα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι, η γιατρος δεν την αφηνει να μιλαει, οχι καποια συμφορουμιτισσα. Προφανως κρινει οτι συζητωντας τις εμμονες της ενεχει κινδυνο να διαταραξει την θεραπευτικη σχεση. Οχι, δεν πρεπει με καθε τροπο να καταλαβει τιποτα. Τι παει να πει με καθε τροπο, ποιος το αποφασισε αυτο; Ο τροπος που απευθυνομαστε σε οσους ζητουν βοηθεια εδω μεσα δε μετραει, ειδικα οταν βρισκονται σε ολοενα εντινομενη κριση; Το να της χαϊδευεις τα αυτια ειναι ασχετο, για εναν απλο λογο: αν ηταν ξεκαθαρο οτι η ενταση των συμπτωματων της ηταν για λογους ψυχολογικους, θα δικαιλογουνταν. Με το να της τα λες ωμα, εξω απ΄τα διοντια και λοιπα οχι μονο προκρινεις το σεναριο να ειναι ψυχολογικα τα αιτια της επιδεινωσης αλλα στην αντιθετη περιπτωση, στο ενδεχομενο να ειναι ψυχιατρικα, τα βαζεις μαζι της για κατι που δεν ελεγχει.
> 
> Καλη η ειλικρινεια αλλα πρεπει να βαζεις τον αλλο που βοηθας πρωτα, κι αυτο σημαινει να βλεπεις και να εισαι διατεθιμενος να δεις ολη την εικονα.


Δεν της εκοψα κάπου τον λόγο οποτε μη με συγκρίνεις με την ψυχίατρο. Εγω της λεω απλα λιγο ωμα οτι σκεφτεται παραλογα οταν λέει οτι θα κολλησε απο εξετάσεις. Τι απο οσα ειπα σε χαλασε ακριβως; σε ρωτάω για να καταλάβω που ειναι το λαθος μου δεν ειρωνευομαι.

----------


## oboro

Την συγκριση με την ψυχιατρο που της ειπε να μην μιλανε πλεον για τις εμμονες την εκανες πρωτα εσυ. Λες οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο που της εβαλε φρενο σε αυτο η γιατρος. Συμφωνω οτι δεν ειναι, και εξηγησα στο προηγουμενο ποστ μου γιατι. Αν η γιατρος ενδιδει καθε φορα στην εμμονικοτητα που βγαζει η νεφελη, κινδυνευει να εκτροχιαστει η ιατρικη σχεση. Μετατοπιζει το βαρος της φροντιδας στην αυξανομενη εκδηλωση των συμπτωματων και οχι στην αντιμετωπιση της. Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το να αποπαιρνεις τη νεφελη εσυ, ενα μελος του φορουμ που δεν ειναι ειδικος, λεγοντας της να εστιασει στο ψυχολογικο; Δεν ηταν καν η ψυχολογος που της ειπε να μην το συζηταει.

Κατα τα αλλα και δεν το λεω απαξιωτικα καθολου, ξαναδιαβασε αν θελεις αυτα που εγραψα, εβαλα αρκετη προσπαθεια σε αυτα και ειναι καλο καμια φορα να διαβαζουμε αντι να απανταμε. Εγω αυτα που λεω τα βασιζω στο οτι εχω διαβασει αρκετα απο τα ποστ της νεφελης τις τελευταιες μερες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Την συγκριση με την ψυχιατρο που της ειπε να μην μιλανε πλεον για τις εμμονες την εκανες πρωτα εσυ. Λες οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο που της εβαλε φρενο σε αυτο η γιατρος. Συμφωνω οτι δεν ειναι, και εξηγησα στο προηγουμενο ποστ μου γιατι. Αν η γιατρος ενδιδει καθε φορα στην εμμονικοτητα που βγαζει η νεφελη, κινδυνευει να εκτροχιαστει η ιατρικη σχεση. Μετατοπιζει το βαρος της φροντιδας στην αυξανομενη εκδηλωση των συμπτωματων και οχι στην αντιμετωπιση της. Τι σχεση εχει αυτο με το να αποπαιρνεις τη νεφελη εσυ, ενα μελος του φορουμ που δεν ειναι ειδικος, λεγοντας της να εστιασει στο ψυχολογικο; Δεν ηταν καν η ψυχολογος που της ειπε να μην το συζηταει.
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα και δεν το λεω απαξιωτικα καθολου, ξαναδιαβασε αν θελεις αυτα που εγραψα, εβαλα αρκετη προσπαθεια σε αυτα και ειναι καλο καμια φορα να διαβαζουμε αντι να απανταμε. Εγω αυτα που λεω τα βασιζω στο οτι εχω διαβασει αρκετα απο τα ποστ της νεφελης τις τελευταιες μερες.


Εγω εχω διαβάσει μονο αυτο το θεμα και δε βρίσκω καπου λαθος σε οτι της ειπα. Ίσα ισα την καθησυχασα οτι ειναι υγιής. Επιμένω επειδή δε μπορω να διαβασω κατι κακο, να μου δείξεις τι ακριβώς ειπα και σε ενόχλησε για να καταλάβω που ειναι το δικο μου λάθος. Δε χρειάζεται να ειναι κάποιος ψυχιατρος για να πει τη γνώμη του θεωρώ. Ενα απλο μελος του φορουμ ειμαι οπως εισαι και εσυ με τα δικα μου ψυχολογικα και τις δικες μου φοβιες οπως ολοι πάνω κάτω.

----------


## oboro

Μα βρε συ, εχω ηδη απαντησει σε ολα αυτα... Προτιμας να τα επαναλαβω απ' το να κανεις ενα βημα πισω, να το γυρισεις για λιγο σε φαση αναγνωσης απο φαση ανταπαντησης, και να καταλαβεις κι εσυ που ενισταμαι και γιατι δε θα θελα να συνεχιστει αυτο και τριτη μερα; Δηλαδη οσο η νεφελη ταλαιπωρειται απο αυτο (που ειλικρινα νεφελη ευχομαι να καλμαρεις απο σημερα ηδη) τοσο εσυ θα της τα λες μπας και συνελθει; Που οδηγει αυτη η δυναμικη, ποσο βοηθαει (και επισης, τι εκτονωνεται ακριβως; )

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μα βρε συ, εχω ηδη απαντησει σε ολα αυτα... Προτιμας να τα επαναλαβω απ' το να κανεις ενα βημα πισω, να το γυρισεις για λιγο σε φαση αναγνωσης απο φαση ανταπαντησης, και να καταλαβεις κι εσυ που ενισταμαι και γιατι δε θα θελα να συνεχιστει αυτο και τριτη μερα; Δηλαδη οσο η νεφελη ταλαιπωρειται απο αυτο (που ειλικρινα νεφελη ευχομαι να καλμαρεις απο σημερα ηδη) τοσο εσυ θα της τα λες μπας και συνελθει; Που οδηγει αυτη η δυναμικη, ποσο βοηθαει (και επισης, τι εκτονωνεται ακριβως; )


Μα διαβαζω οτι εγραψες και πάλι δε βρήκα κατι μεμπτό..

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και είμαι τόσο χάλια. Είναι μόνο η ιδψ; Έχω μήπως ψύχωση; Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει;
Όχι ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Αυτό που περιμένω μήνες τώρα είναι να αλλάξει η κατάσταση μου έστω λίγο προς το καλύτερο. Και αντι γι αυτό χειροτερεύω....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και είμαι τόσο χάλια. Είναι μόνο η ιδψ; Έχω μήπως ψύχωση; Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει;
> Όχι ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι. Αυτό που περιμένω μήνες τώρα είναι να αλλάξει η κατάσταση μου έστω λίγο προς το καλύτερο. Και αντι γι αυτό χειροτερεύω....


Εγω θεωρω απλα οτι φοβάσαι υπερβολικά. Προσπάθησε καθε φορα που σου μπαινουν ιδεες να το βλέπεις ως τριτος. Αν δλδ στο ελεγε καποιος αλλος τι θα σκεφτόσουν.... Προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις οτι σε αγχωνει σε οτι μπορείς.. Και τέλος μην υπεραναλυεις πράγματα που σε αγχώνουν πολυ απλα γιατί θα αγχωθείς χειρότερα.

----------


## Nefeli28

Έκλεισα να πάω για εγκεφαλογραφημα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έκλεισα να πάω για εγκεφαλογραφημα


Τι φοβάσαι οτι εχεις;

----------


## Georgewww

> Έκλεισα να πάω για εγκεφαλογραφημα


Από μόνη σου ή σου το είπε ο γιατρός?

----------


## Nefeli28

Είχα πάει σε νευρολόγο πριν καιρό και μου είχε γράψει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου η οποία έδειξε κάποια δυσπλασία στο φλοιό του εγκεφάλου. 
Ο νευροχειρουργος που την είδε είπε να κάνω και ένα εγκεφαλογραφημα να δούμε τι γίνεται και αν συνδέεται κάτι με αυτά που έχω....

----------


## Nefeli28

Άλλη μια μέρα που ξύπνησα με τρόμο. 
Με τον τρόμο ότι έχω κολλήσει hiv από το τσεκποιντ και είμαι άρρωστη. Και πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες για να ξαναπάω για εξέταση. 
Γιατί δεν με βοηθάει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;;;;
Ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία ούτε τα φάρμακα;;;;
Είμαι έτσι από τον Φεβρουάριο....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άλλη μια μέρα που ξύπνησα με τρόμο. 
> Με τον τρόμο ότι έχω κολλήσει hiv από το τσεκποιντ και είμαι άρρωστη. Και πρέπει να περιμένω 3 μήνες για να ξαναπάω για εξέταση. 
> Γιατί δεν με βοηθάει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;;;;
> Ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία ούτε τα φάρμακα;;;;
> Είμαι έτσι από τον Φεβρουάριο....


Γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει το aids? Θα μπορούσες νσ είχες κολλήσει οτιδήποτε

----------


## Vasomp

Καλή μου κοπέλα μόλις διάβασα σχεδόν όλα τα σχόλια... Επειδή είμαι της δουλειάς στο χώρο της υγείας θα σου πω ότι το να κάνεις εξέταση κ κάποιος να χρησιμοποιησει βελόνα ήδη χρησιμοποιημενη πρώτον είναι εγκληματικό κ δεύτερον είναι οχι απλα απίθανο ίσως μόνο σε ταινία φαντασίας θα το δεις!! Στην πραγματική ζωή ΟΧΙ ξεχνα το σε εκείνη την εξέταση δεν συνέβη κάτι, ολα είναι στο μυαλό σου γιατί ήσουν ταραγμένη κ το μυαλό σου αρνείται να δεχτεί ότι δεν έχεις hiv!!!!!! Απο την αλλη δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να κάνεις μαγνητική ωστόσο μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις κάτι στη θεραπεία σου?? Μήπως κάτι δεν σε πιάνει, δεν σου ταιριάζει??

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλή μου κοπέλα μόλις διάβασα σχεδόν όλα τα σχόλια... Επειδή είμαι της δουλειάς στο χώρο της υγείας θα σου πω ότι το να κάνεις εξέταση κ κάποιος να χρησιμοποιησει βελόνα ήδη χρησιμοποιημενη πρώτον είναι εγκληματικό κ δεύτερον είναι οχι απλα απίθανο ίσως μόνο σε ταινία φαντασίας θα το δεις!! Στην πραγματική ζωή ΟΧΙ ξεχνα το σε εκείνη την εξέταση δεν συνέβη κάτι, ολα είναι στο μυαλό σου γιατί ήσουν ταραγμένη κ το μυαλό σου αρνείται να δεχτεί ότι δεν έχεις hiv!!!!!! Απο την αλλη δεν κατάλαβα για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να κάνεις μαγνητική ωστόσο μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξεις κάτι στη θεραπεία σου?? Μήπως κάτι δεν σε πιάνει, δεν σου ταιριάζει??


Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Με καθησυχάζει κάπως το ότι είσαι στο χώρο της υγείας.
Όταν πρώτο ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά η ψυχολόγος με έστειλε σε νευρολόγο και η δεύτερη μο έγραψε μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου. Την έκανα και μάλιστα 2 φορές γιατί την πρώτη δεν έχει μπει σκιαγραφικο υγρο.
Έδειξε μια δυσπλασία στο φλοιό του εγκεφάλου και κατόπιν η νευρολόγος είπε ότι όλο αυτό χρειάζεται να το δει νευροχειρουργος.
Πήγα λοιπόν τη μαγνητική σε ένα γνωστό μου νευροχειρουργό και είπε ότι χρειάζεται να κάνω εγκεφαλογραφημα για να δούμε ακριβώς το συγκεκριμένο εύρημα.
Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού γαι την επόμενη βδομάδα.
Όσον αφορά την ψυχιατρική αγωγή, έχω αλλάξει φάρμακα 4 φορές. Ξεκίνησα με λαντοζ το οποίο μου έφερε μεγάλη ταραχή, μετά Zyprexa, geodon και τώρα risperdal. Αυτά όσον αφορά τα αντιψυχωσικα. 
Σταθερα εδώ και 4 μήνες παίρνω και το αντικαταθλιπτικό dumyrox. 
Δεν έχω όμως καμία βελτίωση. Θα έλεγα ότι χειροτερεύω....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει το aids? Θα μπορούσες νσ είχες κολλήσει οτιδήποτε


Από το τσεκποιντ εννοείς ή γενικά;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι θα αρρωστησεις απο το τοσο άγχος;;; αυτο θα επρεπε να σε αγχωνει και οχι αν κόλλησες aids απο το τσεκποιντ.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι θα αρρωστησεις απο το τοσο άγχος;;; αυτο θα επρεπε να σε αγχωνει και οχι αν κόλλησες aids απο το τσεκποιντ.


Μου το λένε όλοι αυτό....
Εδώ σκέψου ότι δεν με πιάνει τίποτα από φάρμακα....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μου το λένε όλοι αυτό....
> Εδώ σκέψου ότι δεν με πιάνει τίποτα από φάρμακα....


Ποσο καιρο τα παίρνεις; θελω να πω οτι αν τα παίρνεις μεγαλο διαστημα ισως θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις ξανά αγωγη πάντα με τη συμβουλή του ψυχιατρου φυσικα. Ειναι κριμα να εισαι σε κατάσταση τρομου για κατι που αποκλειεται να έγινε. Ειμαι νοσηλευτρια και ειναι εννοείται υποχρεωτικό να αλλαζεις σύριγγα και όχι μονο αυτο υπάρχουν και ειδικά δοχεία που πετας τις βελόνες.. Μπορω να στο επιβεβαιώσω λοιπον οτι δ3ν εχεις κολλήσει κατι απο εκει.

----------


## Vasomp

> Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Με καθησυχάζει κάπως το ότι είσαι στο χώρο της υγείας.
> Όταν πρώτο ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά η ψυχολόγος με έστειλε σε νευρολόγο και η δεύτερη μο έγραψε μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου. Την έκανα και μάλιστα 2 φορές γιατί την πρώτη δεν έχει μπει σκιαγραφικο υγρο.
> Έδειξε μια δυσπλασία στο φλοιό του εγκεφάλου και κατόπιν η νευρολόγος είπε ότι όλο αυτό χρειάζεται να το δει νευροχειρουργος.
> Πήγα λοιπόν τη μαγνητική σε ένα γνωστό μου νευροχειρουργό και είπε ότι χρειάζεται να κάνω εγκεφαλογραφημα για να δούμε ακριβώς το συγκεκριμένο εύρημα.
> Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού γαι την επόμενη βδομάδα.
> Όσον αφορά την ψυχιατρική αγωγή, έχω αλλάξει φάρμακα 4 φορές. Ξεκίνησα με λαντοζ το οποίο μου έφερε μεγάλη ταραχή, μετά Zyprexa, geodon και τώρα risperdal. Αυτά όσον αφορά τα αντιψυχωσικα. 
> Σταθερα εδώ και 4 μήνες παίρνω και το αντικαταθλιπτικό dumyrox. 
> Δεν έχω όμως καμία βελτίωση. Θα έλεγα ότι χειροτερεύω....


Λοιπόν δεν θα κάνω τη δασκάλα γιατί κ εγω λόγω κολλήματος βρίσκομαι εδώ. Ωστόσο αυτό που έχω να σου πω είναι πως τα τεστ και οι εξετάσεις είναι έγκυρα κ χτυπα ξύλο αν είχες κάτι θα το ξερες εδώ κ καιρό κ εκτός του ότι θα το ξερες, παθολογικα κ όχι ψυχολογικά θα είχες θέματα που θα σε καναν να πας θέλοντας κ μη στο γιατρό. Η γιατρός σου προφανώς θέλει να σε αποτρέψει από το φαύλο κύκλο των εξετάσεων κ της εμμονής σου για αυτο κ δεν θέλει να το συζητάτε άλλο. Δεν έχει κάτι άλλο να σου πει είναι σαν να εξαντλήθηκε το θέμα κ εσύ απλά να λες τα ιδια κ τα ιδια για να ακούς πάντα την ίδια απάντηση . Όσο κανεις εξετάσεις τόσο τροφοδοτείς αυτή τη φοβία κ δε δίνεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να αποστασιοποιηθει απο το θέμα κ να ηρεμήσει. Χαλαρωσε κ σκέψου λογικά επανέφερε τη λογική στον εαυτό σου κ την ηρεμία. Δεν έχεις hiv το λένε οι εξετάσεις κ οι γιατροι!! Επίσης ο τρόπος με τον οποίο συνέβη το γεγονός κ φοβάσαι είναι πολύ μακριά απο τον πραγματικό τροπο που νοσεί κανείς!!! Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κάποιες ενοχές μέσα σου ακόμα κ για το φίλι πχ κάτι τέτοιο, δεν ξέρω υποθέσεις κάνω για να σε βοηθήσω μήπως κάτι άλλο σε βασανίζει κ βρίσκεις εκεί διαφυγή. Πάντως για το γεγονός του πράγματος είσαι υγιής ξεκάθαρα με τεκμήρια και δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι!

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό που με τρύπησε στην εξέταση ατο τσεκποιντ ήταν κάτι σαν συρραπτικο το οποίο δεν βγήκε από κάποιο αποστειρωμένο σακουλάκι αλλά από ένα συρτάρι. 
Ακριβώς την ίδια φάση έχει καταγράψει σε βιντεάκι η Μαίρη Συνατσακη ππυ πήγε στο ίδιο τσεκποιντ γαι εξέταση.
Βγαίνει λοιπόν αυτό το μηχανάκι-συρραπτικο από το συρτάρι. Όχι κλειστό σε σακουλάκι. Είναι αυτό μιας χρήσης; Είναι ασφαλές;;;;;; Αυτό με τρωει....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό που με τρύπησε στην εξέταση ατο τσεκποιντ ήταν κάτι σαν συρραπτικο το οποίο δεν βγήκε από κάποιο αποστειρωμένο σακουλάκι αλλά από ένα συρτάρι. 
> Ακριβώς την ίδια φάση έχει καταγράψει σε βιντεάκι η Μαίρη Συνατσακη ππυ πήγε στο ίδιο τσεκποιντ γαι εξέταση.
> Βγαίνει λοιπόν αυτό το μηχανάκι-συρραπτικο από το συρτάρι. Όχι κλειστό σε σακουλάκι. Είναι αυτό μιας χρήσης; Είναι ασφαλές;;;;;; Αυτό με τρωει....


Αγάπη μου αν δεν ηταν ασφαλές 8α ειχαν κολλησει όλοι. Μη σκέφτεσαι ετσι. Ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτο σου τσαμπα

----------


## Vasomp

> Αυτό που με τρύπησε στην εξέταση ατο τσεκποιντ ήταν κάτι σαν συρραπτικο το οποίο δεν βγήκε από κάποιο αποστειρωμένο σακουλάκι αλλά από ένα συρτάρι. 
> Ακριβώς την ίδια φάση έχει καταγράψει σε βιντεάκι η Μαίρη Συνατσακη ππυ πήγε στο ίδιο τσεκποιντ γαι εξέταση.
> Βγαίνει λοιπόν αυτό το μηχανάκι-συρραπτικο από το συρτάρι. Όχι κλειστό σε σακουλάκι. Είναι αυτό μιας χρήσης; Είναι ασφαλές;;;;;; Αυτό με τρωει....


Φυσικά κ είναι ολα αποστειρωμενα κ μιας χρήσεως!!! Εννοείται αυτό, μιλάμε για ότι πιο υπεύθυνο κ για ανθρώπινες ζωές!! Απο τον παθολογο που θα πας πχ κ θα καθησεις να σε εξετάσει σκέψου το πιο ασήμαντο, έχει ενα χαρτί στην καρέκλα που εξετάζεσαι. Όταν εσύ φύγεις στον επόμενο ασθενή αυτί το χαρτί πετιέται κ τοποθετείται καινούριο πόσο μάλλον μια βελόνα που εισχωρεί στο δέρμα σου. Έτσι κ το συγκεκριμένο test γίνεται με βελόνες κλπ μια χρήσεως είναι δεδομένο!!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλησπέρα καλο μου. Εκλεισα τα μηνύματα και δε μπορω να σου απαντήσω στα πριβε. Θα στα πω εδώ λοιπόν. Καταλαβαίνω τελείως τη φοβια σου γιατί και εγώ ειχα τον ίδιο φόβο έχοντας τρυπηθει καταλαθος 2 φορες σαν νοσηλευτρια αλλα εκανα το τεστ βγήκα αρνητική τελείωσε το θεμα. Θελω να πω λογικό να φοβάσαι αλλα μην χαραμιζεις μερες από τη ζωή σου πανικοβλητη για κατι που ηδη ελεγξες και δεν έχεις. Ζήσε τη ζωή σου και όσο προσέχεις θα είσαι μια χαρά υγιής... Δεν εχεις aids στο υπογράφω εγω

----------


## Nefeli28

Μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό που τόλμησα να πάω στο τσεκποιντ. Νιώθω σαν να έκανα κάτι πολύ κακό και τώρα κινδυνεύει η ζωή μου. Εγώ για καλό πήγα ρε γαμωτο, για να εξεταστω....
Πήγα όμως μέσα σε έναν χώρο που εξετάζουν κατεξοχήν για τον hiv και τώρα φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα. 
Πως θα ζήσω με αυτό;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό που τόλμησα να πάω στο τσεκποιντ. Νιώθω σαν να έκανα κάτι πολύ κακό και τώρα κινδυνεύει η ζωή μου. Εγώ για καλό πήγα ρε γαμωτο, για να εξεταστω....
> Πήγα όμως μέσα σε έναν χώρο που εξετάζουν κατεξοχήν για τον hiv και τώρα φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα. 
> Πως θα ζήσω με αυτό;;;


Κι εγώ πήγα σε νοσοκομείο και έχω νοσηλευτεί κιόλας, εκεί να δεις τι έχει ο καθένας, αλλά θα ζήσω με αυτό γιατί μέχρι να αποδειχθεί ότι έχεις κάτι, θεωρούμε ότι δε το έχεις :) και νοσοκομείο κολλάνε με τον αέρα /σάλιο κτλ πράματα, εσένα αν δε πήγε κάνεις μαζί σου στο τσεκποιντ ή να σου δώσει αίμα, ( που φυσικά δεν έγινε, ρητορικά το λέω) είσαι ασφαλής. Και όλοι HIV να είχαν, πάλι δε κινδυνεύεις. Στον δικό σου τα λες αυτα? Εννοώ όχι αν το είπες μια φορά, αλλά κάθε φορά που το σκέφτεσαι !! Πχ σήμερα τώρα, το είπες?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Κι εγώ πήγα σε νοσοκομείο και έχω νοσηλευτεί κιόλας, εκεί να δεις τι έχει ο καθένας, αλλά θα ζήσω με αυτό γιατί μέχρι να αποδειχθεί ότι έχεις κάτι, θεωρούμε ότι δε το έχεις :) και νοσοκομείο κολλάνε με τον αέρα /σάλιο κτλ πράματα, εσένα αν δε πήγε κάνεις μαζί σου στο τσεκποιντ ή να σου δώσει αίμα, ( που φυσικά δεν έγινε, ρητορικά το λέω) είσαι ασφαλής. Και όλοι HIV να είχαν, πάλι δε κινδυνεύεις. Στον δικό σου τα λες αυτα? Εννοώ όχι αν το είπες μια φορά, αλλά κάθε φορά που το σκέφτεσαι !! Πχ σήμερα τώρα, το είπες?


Όχι δεν τα λέω αυτά. Τι να πω;
Και να τα πω τι θα αλλάξει; Δεν σταματούν οι σκέψεις...δυστυχώς

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό που τόλμησα να πάω στο τσεκποιντ. Νιώθω σαν να έκανα κάτι πολύ κακό και τώρα κινδυνεύει η ζωή μου. Εγώ για καλό πήγα ρε γαμωτο, για να εξεταστω....
> Πήγα όμως μέσα σε έναν χώρο που εξετάζουν κατεξοχήν για τον hiv και τώρα φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα. 
> Πως θα ζήσω με αυτό;;;


Αν πας σε ενα ιδιωτικο κέντρο και κανεις εξετάσεις θα σου φύγει το άγχος; γιατι εγω θεωρω οτι ουτε έτσι θα ησυχασεις

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αν πας σε ενα ιδιωτικο κέντρο και κανεις εξετάσεις θα σου φύγει το άγχος; γιατι εγω θεωρω οτι ουτε έτσι θα ησυχασεις


Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει πάλι να περάσει ένα διάστημα περίπου 3 μηνών.
Αυτό είναι το κακό με την εξέταση για hiv.
Πως θα περάσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα;
Και εννοείται έχω σκεφτεί το ιδιωτικό κέντρο και άλλη μια εξέταση...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει πάλι να περάσει ένα διάστημα περίπου 3 μηνών.
> Αυτό είναι το κακό με την εξέταση για hiv.
> Πως θα περάσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα;
> Και εννοείται έχω σκεφτεί το ιδιωτικό κέντρο και άλλη μια εξέταση...


Κάνεις λάθος. Τον πρώτο μηνα που έχεις εκτεθεί στον ιο του aids εχεις υψηλα αντισώματα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και κάποιον ειδικο να στο επιβεβαιώσει. Εχει περασει ενας μήνας;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Κάνεις λάθος. Τον πρώτο μηνα που έχεις εκτεθεί στον ιο του aids εχεις υψηλα αντισώματα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και κάποιον ειδικο να στο επιβεβαιώσει. Εχει περασει ενας μήνας;


Όχι. Δεν έχει περάσει μήνας. Δυστυχώς.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι. Δεν έχει περάσει μήνας. Δυστυχώς.


Εφόσον δεν έχει περάσει μήνας μπορείς να εξεταστείς γιατί αν έχεις κολλήσει θα φαίνεται. Το θεμα ειναι θα ησυχάσεις μετά; ή κατι αλλο θα σκεφτείς;

----------


## Nefeli28

15 μέρες είναι που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ. 
Που να μην πηγαινα....
Αλλά και πάλι, τα ίδια θα ημουν...
Νιώθω πως δεν έχω σωτηρία...

----------


## Nefeli28

> Εφόσον δεν έχει περάσει μήνας μπορείς να εξεταστείς γιατί αν έχεις κολλήσει θα φαίνεται. Το θεμα ειναι θα ησυχάσεις μετά; ή κατι αλλο θα σκεφτείς;


Θα περιμένω να περάσει κι άλλο διάστημα για να ξαναπάω...
Αυτό που ορίζουν ως ικανοποιητικό. 6-8 βδομαδες. Έτσι είπαν και στη γραμμή που είχα γίνει θαμώνας το χειμώνα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 15 μέρες είναι που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ. 
> Που να μην πηγαινα....
> Αλλά και πάλι, τα ίδια θα ημουν...
> Νιώθω πως δεν έχω σωτηρία...


Μέχρι ενα μηνα φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις του aids αν πας θα ηρεμήσεις ή πάλι με. Κάτι θα τρώγεσαι; γιατί νομίζω πάλι κάτι θα βρεις

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μέχρι ενα μηνα φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις του aids αν πας θα ηρεμήσεις ή πάλι με. Κάτι θα τρώγεσαι; γιατί νομίζω πάλι κάτι θα βρεις


Και την 1η φορά που πήγα το χειμώνα δεν είχε περάσει μήνας. Αλλά δεν ηρεμησα. Περίμενα να περάσουν 6 βδομαδες και ξαναπήγα. Αλλά ούτε τότε ηρέμησα. Και πήγα στους 3 μήνες στο τσεκποιντ...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Και την 1η φορά που πήγα το χειμώνα δεν είχε περάσει μήνας. Αλλά δεν ηρεμησα. Περίμενα να περάσουν 6 βδομαδες και ξαναπήγα. Αλλά ούτε τότε ηρέμησα. Και πήγα στους 3 μήνες στο τσεκποιντ...


Είναι σα να θες με το ζορι να εισαι οροθετικη.βρε κοπελα μου αφου οι εξετάσεις σε βγάζουν αρνητική τι επιμένεις; εχεις συμπτώματα aids και δε μας το έχεις πει; γιατί σόκιν και ντε να εχεις aids?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Είναι σα να θες με το ζορι να εισαι οροθετικη.βρε κοπελα μου αφου οι εξετάσεις σε βγάζουν αρνητική τι επιμένεις; εχεις συμπτώματα aids και δε μας το έχεις πει; γιατί σόκιν και ντε να εχεις aids?


Απλά φοβάμαι παρα πολύ. Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Απλά φοβάμαι παρα πολύ. Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ....


Κάνεις δε κολλησε απο τσεκποιντ. Αν ειχε γινει κάτι τέτοιο θα το ειχαν κλείσει. Βγαλτο απο το κεφαλι σου και χαλάρωσε. Όλα καλα πανε.

----------


## Georgewww

> Απλά φοβάμαι παρα πολύ. Και τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ....


Όχι δεν έκανες κακό.
Λοιπόν, δε θα ηρεμήσεις όχι, όσες φορες και να κάνεις το τεστ γιατί ήδη είσαι στο 100% καθαρή και πάλι το σκέφτεσαι. Το αν το ειπες στον δικό σου το είπα γιατί πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι εκεί, δε χρειάζεται τεστ αλλά χρειάζεται να σε πάρει αγκαλιά ο αγαπημένος σου και να σου πει όλα καλά θα πάνε , τίποτα δεν έχεις, κάθε φορά που το σκέφτεσαι, μια καλή αγκαλιά και παρηγοριά :) δε γίνεται να το περνάς μόνη. Φοβάσαι να το πεις?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σηκωτη θα σε πάρω να σε κάνω ένα τουρ γιατρών να στο επιβεβαιωσουν

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σηκωτη θα σε πάρω να σε κάνω ένα τουρ γιατρών να στο επιβεβαιωσουν


Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου....


Ναι αλλα καταλαβαινεις και μόνος σου οτι ο φοβος σου ειναι παραλογος. Δούλεψε το λιγο και ξεχνα το

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι αλλα καταλαβαινεις και μόνος σου οτι ο φοβος σου ειναι παραλογος. Δούλεψε το λιγο και ξεχνα το


Είναι παράλογος;
Γι αυτό ρωτάω κι εσάς που είστε απέξω...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είναι παράλογος;
> Γι αυτό ρωτάω κι εσάς που είστε απέξω...


Απο τη στιγμή που έχεις εξεταστεί ναι. Και απο τη στιγμή που δεν εχεις κανενα σύμπτωμα. Πες μου εναν λογο που σε κανει να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις

----------


## Nefeli28

> Απο τη στιγμή που έχεις εξεταστεί ναι. Και απο τη στιγμή που δεν εχεις κανενα σύμπτωμα. Πες μου εναν λογο που σε κανει να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις


Σκέφτομαι μήπως εκει που εξετάζουν κατεξοχήν για το hiv μήπως έγινε καμία στραβή και κολησα.
Η βελόνα κλπ...
Αυτή είναι η σκέψη μου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σκέφτομαι μήπως εκει που εξετάζουν κατεξοχήν για το hiv μήπως έγινε καμία στραβή και κολησα.
> Η βελόνα κλπ...
> Αυτή είναι η σκέψη μου.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπήρχε τοση ανευθυνότητα. Καταρχας το να κρατούν χρησιμοποιημενη βελονα ειναι επικίνδυνο και για τους ίδιους γιατι μπορουν να τρυπηθουν οπότε μην εχεις τέτοιο άγχος

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπήρχε τοση ανευθυνότητα. Καταρχας το να κρατούν χρησιμοποιημενη βελονα ειναι επικίνδυνο και για τους ίδιους γιατι μπορουν να τρυπηθουν οπότε μην εχεις τέτοιο άγχος


Άραγε όσοι πάνε εκει να εξεταστούν μετά είναι οκ; Ψυχολογικά εννοώ. Η φοβούνται κι αυτοί σαν εμένα; 
Εδώ άλλοι κάνουν και βιντεάκια από εκει κ γράφουν τις εμπειρίες τους. Είναι τόσο χαλαροί;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άραγε όσοι πάνε εκει να εξεταστούν μετά είναι οκ; Ψυχολογικά εννοώ. Η φοβούνται κι αυτοί σαν εμένα; 
> Εδώ άλλοι κάνουν και βιντεάκια από εκει κ γράφουν τις εμπειρίες τους. Είναι τόσο χαλαροί;


Τι να σου πω βρε κοπελα μου.. Εγω εκανα δυο φορές στη ζωή μου για aids παροτι ειχα και κάποιες ενδείξεις βγηκα αρνητική δε μου εγινε και εμμονή

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τι να σου πω βρε κοπελα μου.. Εγω εκανα δυο φορές στη ζωή μου για aids παροτι ειχα και κάποιες ενδείξεις βγηκα αρνητική δε μου εγινε και εμμονή


Αν είχες πάει σε τσεκποιντ θα ήσουν το ίδιο ξαλαφρωμενη και χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν είχες πάει σε τσεκποιντ θα ήσουν το ίδιο ξαλαφρωμενη και χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις;


Ναι γιατί εχω τελειώσει νοσηλευτικη εχω κανει και πρακτική και ξέρω πως δουλεύουν. Εχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη

----------


## giorgos panou

εχουν κανει τρελα εγκληματα παιδια!! εχουν πολλοι αρρωστησοι!!

----------


## Nefeli28

> εχουν κανει τρελα εγκληματα παιδια!! εχουν πολλοι αρρωστησοι!!


Σε ποιους αναφερεσαι;

----------


## giorgos panou

στα νοσοκομεια, σε οσους κανουν τις εξετασεις! παλλιωτερα ειδικα, ειχαν υπαρξει αρκετοι ανθρωποι οπου κολησαν .

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> στα νοσοκομεια, σε οσους κανουν τις εξετασεις! παλλιωτερα ειδικα, ειχαν υπαρξει αρκετοι ανθρωποι οπου κολησαν .


Γιατί λες πράγματα που δε στεκουν και την τρομαζεις τσαμπα; ανέβασε τωρα ποστ που να επικυρωνει τα οσα λες αλλιως αλε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε ποιους αναφερεσαι;


Μην τον ακους κοπελα μου. Ο καθε άσχετος θα πει τη κοτσανα του. Θα είχε γίνει κατι τετοιο και δε θα ειχαν βουηξει τα καναλια; στα νοσοκομεια τηρούμε διακοντεια μετρα. Καμια σχέση με οτι υπονοεί.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και δεν έχεις σκεφτεί και το πιο απλο. Αν ηταν η βελονα μολισμενη με hiv ικανο να σε κολλησει ια έβγαινε θετικό και το τεστ. Ειναι απλη λογική.. Το σκέφτηκες αυτό καθόλου;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μην τον ακους κοπελα μου. Ο καθε άσχετος θα πει τη κοτσανα του. Θα είχε γίνει κατι τετοιο και δε θα ειχαν βουηξει τα καναλια; στα νοσοκομεια τηρούμε διακοντεια μετρα. Καμια σχέση με οτι υπονοεί.


Εχει πει και άλλα ωραία ο Ζορζ,μην το ψάχνεις...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχει πει και άλλα ωραία ο Ζορζ,μην το ψάχνεις...


Ναι εντάξει δε με νοιάζει τι κάνει. Οταν φορτώνει με περισσότερες φοβιες ενα ατομο που χρίζει βοηθειας μου γυρναν τα ματια αναποδα. Τουλάχιστον να ισχυε κιόλας παει στο διαολο. Μαθαμε ο καθένας να λεει τη μπούρδα του κ οποιον πάρει ο χάρος

----------


## Nefeli28

Τι να πω τώρα εγώ....
Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που ειπωθηκε παραπάνω για τα νοσοκομεία κλπ....
Αυτή είναι η φοβία μου τώρα.
Όταν πήγα για το τεστ και μετά με έπιασε η φρίκη, ξαναγύρισα στο τσεκποιντ και τους ρώτησα αν είναι όλα μιας χρήσης κλπ.
Είπαν ολίγον ενοχλημένοι ότι εννοείται πως είναι, ειδικά σε έναν χώρο πρόληψης και εξέτασης για hiv.
Αλλά το πιστεύω τώρα εγώ αυτό;
Και γιατί το μυαλό μου έχει κολλήσει με αυτό και υποφέρω τόσο;

----------


## geodim

Μίλα με τον ψυχολόγο σου...όσο και να στο λέμε εμείς , θα βρίσκεις και θα πιανεσαι από οτιδήποτε για να τροφοδοτήσεις την εμμονή που έχεις πάθει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι να πω τώρα εγώ....
> Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που ειπωθηκε παραπάνω για τα νοσοκομεία κλπ....
> Αυτή είναι η φοβία μου τώρα.
> Όταν πήγα για το τεστ και μετά με έπιασε η φρίκη, ξαναγύρισα στο τσεκποιντ και τους ρώτησα αν είναι όλα μιας χρήσης κλπ.
> Είπαν ολίγον ενοχλημένοι ότι εννοείται πως είναι, ειδικά σε έναν χώρο πρόληψης και εξέτασης για hiv.
> Αλλά το πιστεύω τώρα εγώ αυτό;
> Και γιατί το μυαλό μου έχει κολλήσει με αυτό και υποφέρω τόσο;


Προφανώς και σου απαντησαν ενοχλημένοι γιατί είναι επαγγελματίες και εσυ τους προσβαλεις. Δεν ειναι πρεζακια να χρησιμοποιούν ίδιες βελόνες. Μη πιανεσαι από την κοτσανα που ειπε ο αλλος για να ενισχυσεις τον φοβο σου πολυ απλα γιατί δε στεκει κάτι.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και ίσως να αντλεί ευχαρίστηση από τον πόνο και τον φόβο του άλλου. 
Δέχομαι πμ που λένε ότι καλά κάνω και φοβάμαι γιατί όλα αυτά δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Εξετάσεις, νοσοκομεία κλπ
Το ερώτημα είναι (ρητορικό προφανώς) γιατί δεν τα γράφουν αυτά δημόσια να τα βλέπουν κι οι υπόλοιποι....

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και ίσως να αντλεί ευχαρίστηση από τον πόνο και τον φόβο του άλλου. 
> Δέχομαι πμ που λένε ότι καλά κάνω και φοβάμαι γιατί όλα αυτά δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Εξετάσεις, νοσοκομεία κλπ
> Το ερώτημα είναι (ρητορικό προφανώς) γιατί δεν τα γράφουν αυτά δημόσια να τα βλέπουν κι οι υπόλοιποι....


Μη δίνεις σημασία (όσο μπορείς) σε αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν υπάρχει αναξιοπιστία, δηλαδή στις βελόνες, εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να συμβεί κάτι. Νταξ μια διάγνωση δύσκολη πχ πονάει το κεφάλι μου, τι έχω γιατρέ , ε ναι εκεί είναι δύσκολο ειδικά μερικές ασθένειες που δε φαίνονται, αλλά εσύ με HIV test είσαι κομπλέ ;) Γι'αυτό μου φάνηκε παράξενο στην αρχή που το ανέφερες, γιατί όλοι σκεφτόμαστε "ε κάνεις το τεστ, βγαινει αρνητικό και τέλος" αλλά δυστυχώς σου έχει γίνει εμμονή. 

Πας ακόμα στο ψυχο αυτό το διάστημα ? Πιστεύω θα το ξεπεράσεις, θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μη δίνεις σημασία (όσο μπορείς) σε αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν υπάρχει αναξιοπιστία, δηλαδή στις βελόνες, εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να συμβεί κάτι. Νταξ μια διάγνωση δύσκολη πχ πονάει το κεφάλι μου, τι έχω γιατρέ , ε ναι εκεί είναι δύσκολο ειδικά μερικές ασθένειες που δε φαίνονται, αλλά εσύ με HIV test είσαι κομπλέ ;) Γι'αυτό μου φάνηκε παράξενο στην αρχή που το ανέφερες, γιατί όλοι σκεφτόμαστε "ε κάνεις το τεστ, βγαινει αρνητικό και τέλος" αλλά δυστυχώς σου έχει γίνει εμμονή. 
> 
> Πας ακόμα στο ψυχο αυτό το διάστημα ? Πιστεύω θα το ξεπεράσεις, θα τα καταφέρεις.


Ναι και ψυχολογο πάω και ψυχίατρο. Παίρνω την αγωγή κανονικά και περιμένω να δω άσπρη μέρα....

----------


## geodim

> Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και ίσως να αντλεί ευχαρίστηση από τον πόνο και τον φόβο του άλλου. 
> Δέχομαι πμ που λένε ότι καλά κάνω και φοβάμαι γιατί όλα αυτά δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Εξετάσεις, νοσοκομεία κλπ
> Το ερώτημα είναι (ρητορικό προφανώς) γιατί δεν τα γράφουν αυτά δημόσια να τα βλέπουν κι οι υπόλοιποι....


μην δίνεις σημασία και αν κάποιος συνεχίσει να σε ενοχλεί ανέφερέ το στη διαχείριση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και ίσως να αντλεί ευχαρίστηση από τον πόνο και τον φόβο του άλλου. 
> Δέχομαι πμ που λένε ότι καλά κάνω και φοβάμαι γιατί όλα αυτά δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Εξετάσεις, νοσοκομεία κλπ
> Το ερώτημα είναι (ρητορικό προφανώς) γιατί δεν τα γράφουν αυτά δημόσια να τα βλέπουν κι οι υπόλοιποι....


Μη δίνεις σημασια στον καθε κομπλεξικό και αν πίστευαν σε οτι λένε θα το έγραφαν δημοσια

----------


## Nefeli28

Σας ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη..

----------


## oboro

Νεφελη μη συγχυζεσαι και μη δινεις καμια σημασια στον τζωρτζ πανου, ακομη καλυτερα βαλτον στη λιστα ανγοησης. Για να καταλαβεις, το ατομο αυτο την εχει πεσει μεχρι και σε ατομα με αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο - δημοσια. Μιλαμε για περιπτωση. Δυστυχως η διαχειριση βρισκεται αλλου. Ισως και σε αλλο φορουμ.

----------


## oboro

υ.γ τα προσωπικα μηνυματα με την αισχρη παραπληροφορηση τα εχεις σβησει; Αν τα κρατησες, μπορεις να τα κανεις αναφορα οπως και τα ποστ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Νεφέλη αυτό το φόρουμ εχει δημιουργηθεί γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον λογο. Δεν εισαι μόνη σου, είμαστε ολοι εμείς εδω να σε ακούμε. Βαλε το κάθε παράσιτο στη λίστα αγνοησης σου. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλα ατομα που χαίρονται με τη δυστυχία του άλλου. Μη δίνεις σημασία. Εμείς είμαστε εδω για να σε ξεαγχωμουμε όσες φορές χρειαστεί. Θα σε βοηθούσε να μιλούσες για τη φοβια σου με κάποιον ειδικό πανω το aids? Μπορώ να σου βρω ειδικο γιατρο αν θες εχω οροθετικούς φίλους.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Νεφελη μη συγχυζεσαι και μη δινεις καμια σημασια στον τζωρτζ πανου, ακομη καλυτερα βαλτον στη λιστα ανγοησης. Για να καταλαβεις, το ατομο αυτο την εχει πεσει μεχρι και σε ατομα με αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο - δημοσια. Μιλαμε για περιπτωση. Δυστυχως η διαχειριση βρισκεται αλλου. Ισως και σε αλλο φορουμ.


Ακόμη θυμάμαι αυτήν την περίπτωση που λες.
Θες να ακούσεις και άλλα ''ωραία'' από το ποτ πουρί του Ζορζ να καταλάβεις για τι κουμάσι μιλάμε?
Τα είχα γράψει βέβαια κάποτε αλλά τα έσβησε η διαχείριση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ακόμη θυμάμαι αυτήν την περίπτωση που λες.
> Θες να ακούσεις και άλλα ''ωραία'' από το ποτ πουρί του Ζορζ να καταλάβεις για τι κουμάσι μιλάμε?
> Τα είχα γράψει βέβαια κάποτε αλλά τα έσβησε η διαχείριση.


Για ρίξε γιατί εγω τα εχω χασει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για ρίξε γιατί εγω τα εχω χασει


Σίγουρα?
Γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα τα ξανασβήσει η διαχείριση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έχουμε και λέμε:

1)Το γεγονός που ανέφερε ο oboro
2)Ότι το sexting είναι αμαρτωλό και δεν θα ήταν κακό αν ο άντρας έριχνε και μια δυο σφαλιάρες(αν το μάθαινε)
3)Ότι οι ναζί δεν μας έκαναν καθόλου κακό(με δικαιολογία το ''Περιμένοντας τους βαρβάρους'' του Καβάφη)
4)Σε μια κοπέλα που δημοσίευσαν φώτο της στο νετ ή κάτι τέτοιο,να εκμεταλλευτεί ότι της συνέβη,για δικό της οικονομικό όφελος
5)Σε έναν διάλογο με την Ελισάβετ,την απείλησε
6)Συνεχής θρησκοληψία
7)Ο φόβος που θέλησε να προκαλέσει στην Νεφέλη

Need I say more?

----------


## oboro

Συν τις θρησκοληπτες καταρες απειλες που σκορπιζε κατα των σεξουαλικων βοηθηματων στο θρεντ μιας αλλης κοπελας...

Στο θρεντ της magenda πριν λιγες μερες παλι εκανε επικινδυνες τοποθετησεις σχετικα με τον αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο της.

Τιποτε δε διαγραφτηκε. Ο τυπος εχει ασυλια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Συν τις θρησκοληπτες καταρες απειλες που σκορπιζε κατα των σεξουαλικων βοηθηματων στο θρεντ μιας αλλης κοπελας...
> 
> Στο θρεντ της magenda πριν λιγες μερες παλι εκανε επικινδυνες τοποθετησεις σχετικα με τον αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο της.
> 
> Τιποτε δε διαγραφτηκε. Ο τυπος εχει ασυλια.


Και δέκατο:Τόλμησε να δηλώσει πως γουστάρει να προκαλεί γιατί είναι προκλητικό αγόρι.Καλός χριστιανός (not) και προκλητικός μαζί γίνεται?
Για δώσε links.

Ή στείλε τα ιδιωτικώς να μην χαλάμε το θέμα.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και αυτοί εδώ μέσα. 
Και παίζουν με όσους πραγματικά έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Δυστυχώς επίσης δεν είναι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος αλλά κι άλλοι που στέλνουν ο,τι τους κατέβει....
Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία φυσικά να τους κατονομάσω εδώ. Μάλλον ούτε αυτοί είναι στα καλά τους αλλά πως έχουν αυτή τη διαύγεια να φορτώνουν κι άλλο φόβο αυτούς που ήδη φοβούνται και δεν την παλεύουν δεν έχω καταλαβει!
Η διαχείριση πράγματι πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε άλλο φόρουμ. Συμφωνώ απολυτα...
Έχουν γραφτεί κατά καιρούς σημεία κ τέρατα κ κάποια από αυτά που αναφέρατε τα είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ.
Προσπαθώ να μη δώσω σημασια σε όσα μου έγραψαν....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Νεφέλη θες να πάμε μαζι ή μόνη σου σε εναν ειδικο πανω στο aids? Θα σε βοηθουσε να το συζητούσες με κάποιον που ξέρει; 


> Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και αυτοί εδώ μέσα. 
> Και παίζουν με όσους πραγματικά έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
> Δυστυχώς επίσης δεν είναι μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος αλλά κι άλλοι που στέλνουν ο,τι τους κατέβει....
> Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασία φυσικά να τους κατονομάσω εδώ. Μάλλον ούτε αυτοί είναι στα καλά τους αλλά πως έχουν αυτή τη διαύγεια να φορτώνουν κι άλλο φόβο αυτούς που ήδη φοβούνται και δεν την παλεύουν δεν έχω καταλαβει!
> Η διαχείριση πράγματι πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε άλλο φόρουμ. Συμφωνώ απολυτα...
> Έχουν γραφτεί κατά καιρούς σημεία κ τέρατα κ κάποια από αυτά που αναφέρατε τα είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ.
> Προσπαθώ να μη δώσω σημασια σε όσα μου έγραψαν....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη αυτό το φόρουμ εχει δημιουργηθεί γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον λογο. Δεν εισαι μόνη σου, είμαστε ολοι εμείς εδω να σε ακούμε. Βαλε το κάθε παράσιτο στη λίστα αγνοησης σου. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πολλα ατομα που χαίρονται με τη δυστυχία του άλλου. Μη δίνεις σημασία. Εμείς είμαστε εδω για να σε ξεαγχωμουμε όσες φορές χρειαστεί. Θα σε βοηθούσε να μιλούσες για τη φοβια σου με κάποιον ειδικό πανω το aids? Μπορώ να σου βρω ειδικο γιατρο αν θες εχω οροθετικούς φίλους.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοηθεια. 
Θα ήθελα να μιλήσω με κάποιον ειδικο γιατρό ναι, γιατί όχι;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοηθεια. 
> Θα ήθελα να μιλήσω με κάποιον ειδικο γιατρό ναι, γιατί όχι;


Ωραια εισαι Αθήνα έτσι; νομιζω ο γιατρός ειναι στο αττικό. Θς μαθω αύριο και θα σου πω

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ωραια εισαι Αθήνα έτσι; νομιζω ο γιατρός ειναι στο αττικό. Θς μαθω αύριο και θα σου πω


Αθήνα ναι. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αθήνα ναι. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


Τπτ να σαι καλα. Εστειλα να ρωτήσω οταν μάθω θα σου πω..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τπτ να σαι καλα. Εστειλα να ρωτήσω οταν μάθω θα σου πω..


Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι σαν εσένα... 
Να σαι καλά...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι σαν εσένα... 
> Να σαι καλά...


Τελικα ειναι όντως αττικο, αυριο θα ξερω ονομα να στο πω πριβε. Τιποτα καλο μου, δεν μου ειναι κόπος. Θεωρώ ένας ειδικός πάνω στο θεμα θα σε βοηθήσει πολυ. Εκει πάει ο φίλος με το aids και έχουν καταφέρει να του μηδενισει το φορτιο οποτε θεωρω θα εχει πολλα να σου πει

----------


## giorgos panou

λυπαμαι που το κομμα σας δεν μπηκε στην βουλη! λυπαμαι για σας! που η ελευθερια εκφρασης μετα απο πολυ αιμα(κι οχι μονοο αιμ τουρκικο οπως λεγαμε στις ειδικες δυναμεις ) πλεον ειναι υπαρκτη! λυπαμαι για σας οτι μπορουν οι ανθρωποι να λενε αυτο που θελουν και οχι αυτο που θελουν οι αλλοι να ακουσουν! λυπαμαι για σας οπου η ελευθερια στα φορουμ ειναι και συνταγματικη εδω κι 10 χρονια! λυπαμαι για εσας που δεν υπαρχουν πολλα φορουμ που να διαβαζετε αυτο που θελετε! υπαρχει ομως λυση!!!
μπορειτε να κανετε ενα δοματιο δικο σας! να πενευετε ο ενας τον αλλον και η μια την αλλη!! να λετε τα παραμιθακια σας κι να σας πιανει ριγος εγωισμου! να φτιαχνεστε διαβαζωντας μονο οσους συμφωνουν μαζι σας! 
Χαιρομαι οπου ο Θεος με εκανε ετσι! χαιρομαι οπου η μανα μου με μεγαλωσε με αυτον τον τροπο
τον τροπο να μην φοβαμαι να λεω την γνωμη μου, τον τροπο να ειμαι αληθεινος!! να γραφω οτι πηστευω - εκτος απο βρισιες και προσβολες προς αλλους - να ειμαι πραγματικος και οχι υποκριτης μπας κι βρω καμια γκομενα εδω μεσα !χαχαχα ειστε απηστευτοι μερικοι νομιζετε οτι ετσι θα γα,,,, 
χαχα.Χαιρομαι που με μεγαλωσε με την ανοχη κι τον σεβασμο στην διαφορετικοτητα! χαιρομαι που μεγαλωσα με την περιεργια στο ξενο! και με την ονειροπολα ψυχη του εξερευνιτη! χαιρομαι που μπορω να ακουω ασχημα πραματα για μενα κι να μην φρικαρω απεναντιας να προσπαθω να γινω καλητερος! 
χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι σαν εσας!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> λυπαμαι που το κομμα σας δεν μπηκε στην βουλη! λυπαμαι για σας! που η ελευθερια εκφρασης μετα απο πολυ αιμα(κι οχι μονοο αιμ τουρκικο οπως λεγαμε στις ειδικες δυναμεις ) πλεον ειναι υπαρκτη! λυπαμαι για σας οτι μπορουν οι ανθρωποι να λενε αυτο που θελουν και οχι αυτο που θελουν οι αλλοι να ακουσουν! λυπαμαι για σας οπου η ελευθερια στα φορουμ ειναι και συνταγματικη εδω κι 10 χρονια! λυπαμαι για εσας που δεν υπαρχουν πολλα φορουμ που να διαβαζετε αυτο που θελετε! υπαρχει ομως λυση!!!
> μπορειτε να κανετε ενα δοματιο δικο σας! να πενευετε ο ενας τον αλλον και η μια την αλλη!! να λετε τα παραμιθακια σας κι να σας πιανει ριγος εγωισμου! να φτιαχνεστε διαβαζωντας μονο οσους συμφωνουν μαζι σας! 
> Χαιρομαι οπου ο Θεος με εκανε ετσι! χαιρομαι οπου η μανα μου με μεγαλωσε με αυτον τον τροπο
> τον τροπο να μην φοβαμαι να λεω την γνωμη μου, τον τροπο να ειμαι αληθεινος!! να γραφω οτι πηστευω - εκτος απο βρισιες και προσβολες προς αλλους - να ειμαι πραγματικος και οχι υποκριτης μπας κι βρω καμια γκομενα εδω μεσα !χαχαχα ειστε απηστευτοι μερικοι νομιζετε οτι ετσι θα γα,,,, 
> χαχα.Χαιρομαι που με μεγαλωσε με την ανοχη κι τον σεβασμο στην διαφορετικοτητα! χαιρομαι που μεγαλωσα με την περιεργια στο ξενο! και με την ονειροπολα ψυχη του εξερευνιτη! χαιρομαι που μπορω να ακουω ασχημα πραματα για μενα κι να μην φρικαρω απεναντιας να προσπαθω να γινω καλητερος! 
> χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι σαν εσας!


Εισαι οτι να ναι.. Ήρθες σε μια φοβισμένη κοπελα να τη γεμίσεις τρομο. Εισαι αξιολύπητος. Αυτό και δε θα πω κατι αλλο. Ο κόσμος ματιά εχει και βλέπει. Επίσης αμαθεστατε η ελευθερία σου σταματάει εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου. Απο τη στιγμή λοιπον που η Νεφέλη ενοχλήθηκε οχι δεν έχεις καμια ελευθερία να της γαμας τη διαθεση με τη μπουρδουλογια σου. Το κατάλαβες ή να στο ζωγραφίσω; αμε στο καλο τωρα μην ακούσεις τπτ χειρότερο

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εισαι οτι να ναι.. Ήρθες σε μια φοβισμένη κοπελα να τη γεμίσεις τρομο. Εισαι αξιολύπητος. Αυτό και δε θα πω κατι αλλο. Ο κόσμος ματιά εχει και βλέπει. Επίσης αμαθεστατε η ελευθερία σου σταματάει εκεί που ξεκινάει η ελευθερία του άλλου. Απο τη στιγμή λοιπον που η Νεφέλη ενοχλήθηκε οχι δεν έχεις καμια ελευθερία να της γαμας τη διαθεση με τη μπουρδουλογια σου. Το κατάλαβες ή να στο ζωγραφίσω; αμε στο καλο τωρα μην ακούσεις τπτ χειρότερο


πες χειροτερα
. Διοτις θα γραφω οτι θελω, αν εεις προβλημα κι ξενερωνεις μπορεις να φυγεις!! οπως και η Νεφελη θα πρεπει να ξερει οτι δεν μας πληρωνει για να της λεμε καλα λογια, τσαμπα μπηκε αρα δεν μπορει να εχει απετησεις! 
Επισης , εσυ για πιο λογο εισαι εδω μεσα? αου λες οτι δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα, οτι εισαι εξυπνη ,ωραια κι δυναμικη! τι θες εδω μεσα, να μας κανεις να σε ζηλεψουμε ?? χΑαχαχα εχεις αραγες καταλαβει οτι εσυ εχεις το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα απο ολους εδω μεσα>?

----------


## Nefeli28

> πες χειροτερα
> . Διοτις θα γραφω οτι θελω, αν εεις προβλημα κι ξενερωνεις μπορεις να φυγεις!! οπως και η Νεφελη θα πρεπει να ξερει οτι δεν μας πληρωνει για να της λεμε καλα λογια, τσαμπα μπηκε αρα δεν μπορει να εχει απετησεις! 
> Επισης , εσυ για πιο λογο εισαι εδω μεσα? αου λες οτι δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα, οτι εισαι εξυπνη ,ωραια κι δυναμικη! τι θες εδω μεσα, να μας κανεις να σε ζηλεψουμε ?? χΑαχαχα εχεις αραγες καταλαβει οτι εσυ εχεις το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα απο ολους εδω μεσα>?


Δεν έχεις καμία θέση σε ένα θέμα που μιλάς για άσχετα και περιαυτολογείς.
Είναι ξεκάθαρο το τι κανεις γι αυτό και κανεις δεν σε παίρνει στα σοβαρά. Εσυ πίστευε ο,τι θέλεις. 
Απλά άνοιξε ένα δικό σου θέμα για τα συζητήσεις αυτά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν έχεις καμία θέση σε ένα θέμα που μιλάς για άσχετα και περιαυτολογείς.
> Είναι ξεκάθαρο το τι κανεις γι αυτό και κανεις δεν σε παίρνει στα σοβαρά. Εσυ πίστευε ο,τι θέλεις. 
> Απλά άνοιξε ένα δικό σου θέμα για τα συζητήσεις αυτά.


Aχχχ,μην του δίνεις ιδέες συνάδελφε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> πες χειροτερα
> . Διοτις θα γραφω οτι θελω, αν εεις προβλημα κι ξενερωνεις μπορεις να φυγεις!! οπως και η Νεφελη θα πρεπει να ξερει οτι δεν μας πληρωνει για να της λεμε καλα λογια, τσαμπα μπηκε αρα δεν μπορει να εχει απετησεις! 
> Επισης , εσυ για πιο λογο εισαι εδω μεσα? αου λες οτι δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα, οτι εισαι εξυπνη ,ωραια κι δυναμικη! τι θες εδω μεσα, να μας κανεις να σε ζηλεψουμε ?? χΑαχαχα εχεις αραγες καταλαβει οτι εσυ εχεις το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα απο ολους εδω μεσα>?


Καταρχάς μαθε να μιλας με σωστή ορθογραφία και μετά μπορείς να παπαρολογεις μας εβγαλες τα ματια να πούμε.

----------


## giorgos panou

δεν υπαρχει δικο σου , κι δικο μου θεμα!! που εισαι στο σχολειο? Εδω οποιος γραφει ξερει οτι εκτιθετε, αν αυτο που γραφει ειναι αληθεινο, ειναι ομορφο αντιστοιχα θα του απανταν! Δεν λεει καπου οτι θα σου απανταν οπως εσυ θελεις! οι ανθρωποι εχουν αυτοβουλη σκεψη! δεν σκεφτομαστε ουτε νιωθουμε (ευτηχως που δεν νιωθω αν εσενα δλδη) δεν ειμαστε προβλεψημοι!!
Οταν μπορεσετε να αγαπησετε την προσωπικοτητα σας τωτες θα μπορεσετε να σεβεστε και των αλλων. 
Πολλα φιλια, βαρεθηκα για σημερα! ευχομαι να βρειτε ανδρα, η γυναικα κι να κανετε ερωτα!! οχι μονο σεξ!! τωτες θα μπορουμε να μηλαμε !! κι να γελαμε!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δεν υπαρχει δικο σου , κι δικο μου θεμα!! που εισαι στο σχολειο? Εδω οποιος γραφει ξερει οτι εκτιθετε, αν αυτο που γραφει ειναι αληθεινο, ειναι ομορφο αντιστοιχα θα του απανταν! Δεν λεει καπου οτι θα σου απανταν οπως εσυ θελεις! οι ανθρωποι εχουν αυτοβουλη σκεψη! δεν σκεφτομαστε ουτε νιωθουμε (ευτηχως που δεν νιωθω αν εσενα δλδη) δεν ειμαστε προβλεψημοι!!
> Οταν μπορεσετε να αγαπησετε την προσωπικοτητα σας τωτες θα μπορεσετε να σεβεστε και των αλλων. 
> Πολλα φιλια, βαρεθηκα για σημερα! ευχομαι να βρειτε ανδρα, η γυναικα κι να κανετε ερωτα!! οχι μονο σεξ!! τωτες θα μπορουμε να μηλαμε !! κι να γελαμε!


Παρε κανα λεξικό ρε τρομαρα να σου έρθει. Εμ ήρθες εδω να φοβίσεις ενα ήδη φοβικο άτομο εμ η ορθογραφία σου ειναι για τα σκουπίδια. Ηθελα να ήξερα δημοτικό δεν έχεις τελειώσει; στο δημοτικό μαθαίνεις ορθογραφία. Κατα τα αλλα θες να έχεις άποψη και γράφεις και ολόκληρους παραγραφους. ΤΡΟΜΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΚΙΑ..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παρε κανα λεξικό ρε τρομαρα να σου έρθει. Εμ ήρθες εδω να φοβίσεις ενα ήδη φοβικο άτομο εμ η ορθογραφία σου ειναι για τα σκουπίδια. Ηθελα να ήξερα δημοτικό δεν έχεις τελειώσει; στο δημοτικό μαθαίνεις ορθογραφία. Κατα τα αλλα θες να έχεις άποψη και γράφεις και ολόκληρους παραγραφους. ΤΡΟΜΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΚΙΑ..


Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το ειρωνικό?
Μας κατηγόρησε ως φασίστες,την στιγμή που ο ίδιος με τα λεγόμενα του μόνο ως τέτοιος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το ειρωνικό?
> Μας κατηγόρησε ως φασίστες,την στιγμή που ο ίδιος με τα λεγόμενα του μόνο ως τέτοιος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί.


Ας πάρει τα ψυχολογικά του και ας παει σε άλλη παραλία να παίξει. Ολοι έχουμε ψυχολογικά δε ξεσπαμε σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ηδη πρόβλημα....απο τη στιγμή που επιλέγει να το κανει ας κάτσει να ακούσει τα καριολικια του και να πει και ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Νεφελη τσεκαρε τα πριβε. Σου έστειλα το ονομα του γιατρού.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Περιμενω να μου γράψεις εδω οταν πας εντυπώσεις κλπ. Ειναι ειδικός λοιμωξιολογος. Μπορείς νς τον αναζητήσεις στο ιντερνετ θα δεις πολλα με αυτόν

----------


## Nefeli28

> Περιμενω να μου γράψεις εδω οταν πας εντυπώσεις κλπ. Ειναι ειδικός λοιμωξιολογος. Μπορείς νς τον αναζητήσεις στο ιντερνετ θα δεις πολλα με αυτόν


Ναι κοίταξα κάποια πράγματα, είναι ειδικός σε αυτό. 
Θα σου γράψω όταν πάω. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι κοίταξα κάποια πράγματα, είναι ειδικός σε αυτό. 
> Θα σου γράψω όταν πάω. 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


Τιποτα.. Ελπίζω ειλικρινά να σε βοηθήσει...δε σε στέλνω οπου και οπου....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Τιποτα.. Ελπίζω ειλικρινά να σε βοηθήσει...δε σε στέλνω οπου και οπου....


Αναρωτιέμαι και όλα αυτά τα χάπια που παίρνω τι κάνουν....
Δηλ αφού δεν νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, θα ήμουν απλά πολύ χειρότερα;;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αναρωτιέμαι και όλα αυτά τα χάπια που παίρνω τι κάνουν....
> Δηλ αφού δεν νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, θα ήμουν απλά πολύ χειρότερα;;;


Ναι αυτό με προβληματίζει και μενα να σου πω την αλήθεια. Σου εχουν γραψει κανα αντιψυχωτικο για τη φοβια σου; θεωρώ ότι ο ειδικός θα σε καλμαρει πολυ

----------


## Georgewww

> Αναρωτιέμαι και όλα αυτά τα χάπια που παίρνω τι κάνουν....
> Δηλ αφού δεν νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, θα ήμουν απλά πολύ χειρότερα;;;


Μη περιμένεις τα χάπια να λύσουν το πρόβλημα. Είναι για να βοηθήσουν λίγο με κάποιες ορμόνες ώστε ΕΣΥ να λύσεις το πρόβλημα , μπορείς και εύχομαι το συντομότερο να το κάνεις. Και ο γιατρός βοηθάει, δείχνει τα μονοπάτια για την έξοδο από το τούνελ αλλά εσύ το περπατάς :) 
μπορείς να το λύσεις. 

Θα έλεγα με τη βοήθεια του Θεού, να αφεθεις σε Εκείνον, όταν φτάσουμε να πούμε, Κύριε όλα από Σένα εξαρτώνται, κράτα μου το χέρι, παρηγοριά και έλεος ζητώ. HIV δεν έχεις, σίγουρα, αλλά εύχομαι να σε βοηθήσει να μη φοβάσαι πλέον

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μη περιμένεις τα χάπια να λύσουν το πρόβλημα. Είναι για να βοηθήσουν λίγο με κάποιες ορμόνες ώστε ΕΣΥ να λύσεις το πρόβλημα , μπορείς και εύχομαι το συντομότερο να το κάνεις. Και ο γιατρός βοηθάει, δείχνει τα μονοπάτια για την έξοδο από το τούνελ αλλά εσύ το περπατάς :) 
> μπορείς να το λύσεις. 
> 
> Θα έλεγα με τη βοήθεια του Θεού, να αφεθεις σε Εκείνον, όταν φτάσουμε να πούμε, Κύριε όλα από Σένα εξαρτώνται, κράτα μου το χέρι, παρηγοριά και έλεος ζητώ. HIV δεν έχεις, σίγουρα, αλλά εύχομαι να σε βοηθήσει να μη φοβάσαι πλέον


Σε ευχαριστώ...κι εγώ το εύχομαι και προσεύχομαι ...

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι αυτό με προβληματίζει και μενα να σου πω την αλήθεια. Σου εχουν γραψει κανα αντιψυχωτικο για τη φοβια σου; θεωρώ ότι ο ειδικός θα σε καλμαρει πολυ


Παίρνω dumyrox και risperdal. Το 2ο είναι αντιψυχωσικο..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Παίρνω dumyrox και risperdal. Το 2ο είναι αντιψυχωσικο..


Και παλι δεν σου κάνει δουλειά; πολυ εντύπωση μου κάνει τι να σου πω ρε κορίτσι μου. Θεωρώ οτι εφοσον θα πας σε ειδικό λοιμωξιολογο θα σου λυσει καθε απορία. Χώρια του οτι ειναι απο τους καλύτερους γιατρους και ειδικεύεται στο aids οποτε αν σου πει οτι δεν εχεις, θς είναι κατι παραπανω απο σίγουρο.

----------


## Nefeli28

Ξεκίνησα να παίρνω φάρμακα (για 1η φορά στη ζωή μου) από αρχές Μαρτίου. 
Άλλαξα από τότε 4 φορές αγωγή.
Τώρα είμαι σε αυτή κανα 15ημερο. Κάπως καλύτερα από τις προηγούμενες, αλλά οι σκέψεις και η φοβία είναι φορές που κυριαρχούν και με ισοπεδωνουν. Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ και να κάνω τίποτα παρόλο που το παλεύω παρα πολύ γιατί έχω οικογένεια και παιδιά.
Είναι απογοητευτικό να ζω σαν ζωντανή νεκρή κάτι φορές. Εκει είναι που νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζει καν να ζω....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ξεκίνησα να παίρνω φάρμακα (για 1η φορά στη ζωή μου) από αρχές Μαρτίου. 
> Άλλαξα από τότε 4 φορές αγωγή.
> Τώρα είμαι σε αυτή κανα 15ημερο. Κάπως καλύτερα από τις προηγούμενες, αλλά οι σκέψεις και η φοβία είναι φορές που κυριαρχούν και με ισοπεδωνουν. Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ και να κάνω τίποτα παρόλο που το παλεύω παρα πολύ γιατί έχω οικογένεια και παιδιά.
> Είναι απογοητευτικό να ζω σαν ζωντανή νεκρή κάτι φορές. Εκει είναι που νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζει καν να ζω....


Αγάπη ειναι νωρις ακομα για να δεις αποτέλεσμα. Εμενα μου πηρε κοντα ενα χρονο με τις συνεχόμενες αυξήσεις για να πω οτι ειμαι καλα. Οπότε μην απελπίζεσαι. Δωσε χρονο στα φαρμακα να δράσουν. Μίλησε και με τον γιατρο και ολα καλα θα σου πανε. Υπομονή κανε να δεις αν θα λειτουργήσουν τα φάρμακα γιατί 15 μέρες ειναι πολυ λίγο... Εγω τα παιρνω απο περσυ τον ιουνη.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αγάπη ειναι νωρις ακομα για να δεις αποτέλεσμα. Εμενα μου πηρε κοντα ενα χρονο με τις συνεχόμενες αυξήσεις για να πω οτι ειμαι καλα. Οπότε μην απελπίζεσαι. Δωσε χρονο στα φαρμακα να δράσουν. Μίλησε και με τον γιατρο και ολα καλα θα σου πανε. Υπομονή κανε να δεις αν θα λειτουργήσουν τα φάρμακα γιατί 15 μέρες ειναι πολυ λίγο... Εγω τα παιρνω απο περσυ τον ιουνη.


Θέλουν κι αυτά τον χρόνο τους προφανώς...
Υπομονή λοιπόν. 
Και προσπάθεια..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θέλουν κι αυτά τον χρόνο τους προφανώς...
> Υπομονή λοιπόν. 
> Και προσπάθεια..


Και εμείς είμαστε εδω να σε ξεαγχωνουμε οποτε μας χρειαζεσαι

----------


## Nefeli28

> Και εμείς είμαστε εδω να σε ξεαγχωνουμε οποτε μας χρειαζεσαι


Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ευχαριστώ...


Νεφελη μου έκανες τίποτα;

----------


## Macgyver

> Νεφελη μου έκανες τίποτα;


N.Φ. εισαι καπου 50 ετων ? γραφεις πολυ ωριμα .....εγω 57 χρ........

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> N.Φ. εισαι καπου 50 ετων ? γραφεις πολυ ωριμα .....εγω 57 χρ........


30 ειμαι, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Macgyver

> 30 ειμαι, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


Σεκανα μεγαλυτεροη .......σορυ , εισαι και γυναικα αντεληφθην ........

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφελη μου έκανες τίποτα;


Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, δεν έχω δει τον γιατρό.
Ζω με την αίσθηση ότι είμαι άρρωστη.
Δεν παλευεται αυτό το πράγμα.
Τα χάπια δεν θα έπρεπε να βοηθούν κάπως;;;;;Αντιψυχωσικα είναι. Δεν θα έπρεπε να μειώνουν κάπως ΚΑΠΩΣ, τις ιδεοληψίες;;
Δεν είναι σκέψη πια, είναι αίσθηση. 
Η ψυχολόγος που της το ειπα είπε ότι δυστυχώς σωματοποιηθηκε η φοβία μου. 
Τι θα κάνω ρε γαμωτο; 
Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή.
Όλη τη μέρα ο,τι και να κάνω, ο,τι και να δω/ακούσω εγώ σκέφτομαι/νιώθω ότι έχω hiv.
Αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, δεν έχω δει τον γιατρό.
> Ζω με την αίσθηση ότι είμαι άρρωστη.
> Δεν παλευεται αυτό το πράγμα.
> Τα χάπια δεν θα έπρεπε να βοηθούν κάπως;;;;;Αντιψυχωσικα είναι. Δεν θα έπρεπε να μειώνουν κάπως ΚΑΠΩΣ, τις ιδεοληψίες;;
> Δεν είναι σκέψη πια, είναι αίσθηση. 
> Η ψυχολόγος που της το ειπα είπε ότι δυστυχώς σωματοποιηθηκε η φοβία μου. 
> Τι θα κάνω ρε γαμωτο; 
> Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή.
> Όλη τη μέρα ο,τι και να κάνω, ο,τι και να δω/ακούσω εγώ σκέφτομαι/νιώθω ότι έχω hiv.
> Αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι...


Ποτε γυρνάς; Πήγαινε για εξετάσεις και στον γιατρό που σου είπα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, δεν έχω δει τον γιατρό.
> Ζω με την αίσθηση ότι είμαι άρρωστη.
> Δεν παλευεται αυτό το πράγμα.
> Τα χάπια δεν θα έπρεπε να βοηθούν κάπως;;;;;Αντιψυχωσικα είναι. Δεν θα έπρεπε να μειώνουν κάπως ΚΑΠΩΣ, τις ιδεοληψίες;;
> Δεν είναι σκέψη πια, είναι αίσθηση. 
> Η ψυχολόγος που της το ειπα είπε ότι δυστυχώς σωματοποιηθηκε η φοβία μου. 
> Τι θα κάνω ρε γαμωτο; 
> Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή.
> Όλη τη μέρα ο,τι και να κάνω, ο,τι και να δω/ακούσω εγώ σκέφτομαι/νιώθω ότι έχω hiv.
> Αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να ζήσω έτσι...


Ε δε θα ειναι ετσι η ζωη... θα το ξεπερασεις καποια στιγμη, αφου σε παρακολουθει καποιος αυτο ειναι καλο. Θελει υπομονη και δουλεια σίγουρα.

Και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε... θα στο λεμε καθε φορά :) ... ΔΕΝ εχεις hiv ειναι 100% με τοσα τεστ που εκανες ;)

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ποτε γυρνάς; Πήγαινε για εξετάσεις και στον γιατρό που σου είπα.


Θεωρείς πως πρέπει να πάω για εξετάσεις;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θεωρω οτι οσο το κάνεις και βγαίνεις αρνητική ισως σου φύγει αυτή η εμμονή. Εγώ ειμαι σίγουρη οτι δεν εχεις aids

----------


## Georgewww

> Θεωρω οτι οσο το κάνεις και βγαίνεις αρνητική ισως σου φύγει αυτή η εμμονή. Εγώ ειμαι σίγουρη οτι δεν εχεις aids


Αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω για αυτό. Σκαρφίζεται απίστευτα πράγματα, δε το βλέπω να κάνει απλά τεστ και να πει οκ όλα καλά. Μάλλον γι'αυτό της είπε ο ψυχο μη πας για τεστ.

----------


## Nefeli28

Από την πρώτη εξέταση μου έλεγαν να μην πάω γιατί θα μου γίνει εμμονή και θα πηγαινω. Εγώ δεν το πίστευα με τίποτα.
Έλεγα πως αν πάω κ βγουν αρνητικά τα αποτελέσματα θα είμαι μια χαρά.
Έχω κάνει τρεις εξετάσεις και σκέφτομαι πάλι την τεταρτη. 
Έχω εξαντληθεί...

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη στείλε μου π.μ.αν θες να μιλήσουμε, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη πήρες το μήνυμα μου? Δεν ξέρω αν το έστειλα σωστά. Πεσμου αν είναι να προσπαθήσω ξανά

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη πήρες το μήνυμα μου? Δεν ξέρω αν το έστειλα σωστά. Πεσμου αν είναι να προσπαθήσω ξανά


Ναι σου έστειλα

----------


## Nefeli28

Έχουν επιστρέψει οι αυτοκτονικές σκέψεις. Όπου και να πάω, ο,τι και να κάνω, ο,τι βλέπω μπροστά μου εγώ σκέφτομαι το ειτζ. Όλοι μου λένε ότι είναι μια ιδέα, ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν αυτοκτονούν για μια ιδέα. Τελικά όμως για μια ιδέα τελειώνουν τη ζωή τους αυτοί που το κάνουν. Κάτι που δεν αντέχουν, κάτι που τους εξάντλησε, κάτι που δεν αντέχουν άλλο. 
Δεν είναι ζωή να βουλιάζω μέσα σε αυτό 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Να κοιμάμαι και να ξυπνάω με αυτό. Μου τρυπάει τα σωθικά. Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. 
Φοβάμαι υπερβολικά, ο φόβος αυτός με παραλύει. Το μυαλό μου έχει καεί από τις σκέψεις. 
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πια να με βοηθήσει;
Πως να ζήσει κάποιος έτσι;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Έχουν επιστρέψει οι αυτοκτονικές σκέψεις. Όπου και να πάω, ο,τι και να κάνω, ο,τι βλέπω μπροστά μου εγώ σκέφτομαι το ειτζ. Όλοι μου λένε ότι είναι μια ιδέα, ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν αυτοκτονούν για μια ιδέα. Τελικά όμως για μια ιδέα τελειώνουν τη ζωή τους αυτοί που το κάνουν. Κάτι που δεν αντέχουν, κάτι που τους εξάντλησε, κάτι που δεν αντέχουν άλλο. 
> Δεν είναι ζωή να βουλιάζω μέσα σε αυτό 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Να κοιμάμαι και να ξυπνάω με αυτό. Μου τρυπάει τα σωθικά. Δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. 
> Φοβάμαι υπερβολικά, ο φόβος αυτός με παραλύει. Το μυαλό μου έχει καεί από τις σκέψεις. 
> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πια να με βοηθήσει;
> Πως να ζήσει κάποιος έτσι;;;


Μα δε θα είναι έτσι για πάντα, δε παρατηρείς ότι είχες διακυμάνσεις στη ζωή σου σε αυτό το θέμα? Μήπως γιαυτο είπε ο γιατρός να κάνεις εισαγωγή? (αν θυμάμαι καλά).

Νεφέλη μου ο θάνατος δεν γιατρεύεται ενώ αυτό που έχεις αργά η γρήγορα θα μαλακώσει, δε ξέρω αν φύγει εντελώς δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά ο κόσμος και ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει τόσο πολύ με τα χρόνια που δε ξέρεις πως θα είσαι σε λίγο καιρό. Είναι εντελώς άγνωστο, πιστεύω θα είσαι πολύ καλύτερα οσο μεγαλώνεις. Δε σου έχει δώσει οδηγίες ο γιατρός τι να κάνεις σε περίπτωση που δεν την παλεύεις? Τον πήρες τηλέφωνο?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μα δε θα είναι έτσι για πάντα, δε παρατηρείς ότι είχες διακυμάνσεις στη ζωή σου σε αυτό το θέμα? Μήπως γιαυτο είπε ο γιατρός να κάνεις εισαγωγή? (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> 
> Νεφέλη μου ο θάνατος δεν γιατρεύεται ενώ αυτό που έχεις αργά η γρήγορα θα μαλακώσει, δε ξέρω αν φύγει εντελώς δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά ο κόσμος και ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει τόσο πολύ με τα χρόνια που δε ξέρεις πως θα είσαι σε λίγο καιρό. Είναι εντελώς άγνωστο, πιστεύω θα είσαι πολύ καλύτερα οσο μεγαλώνεις. Δε σου έχει δώσει οδηγίες ο γιατρός τι να κάνεις σε περίπτωση που δεν την παλεύεις? Τον πήρες τηλέφωνο?


Δεν έχω οδηγίες. Ο ψυχίατρος όποτε τον πάρω μιλάει για τις δοσολογίες των φαρμάκων. Έχω την άλλη βδομάδα ραντεβού τι να πατώ πάλι τηλ; Τίποτα δεν θα μου κάνει.
Με την ψυχολογο έχω σήμερα συνεδρία. Θα της τα πω αλλά.....

----------


## Nefeli28

Αν πάω αρχές Αυγούστου να κάνω εξέταση θα είναι 6 βδομαδες. Αλλά αυτοί λένε 6-8.
Μετά θα λέω να πάω στις 8 η στους 3 μήνες. 
Οι 3 μήνες είναι στο τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη. Εγώ δεν τη βγάζω μέχρι τότε....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν πάω αρχές Αυγούστου να κάνω εξέταση θα είναι 6 βδομαδες. Αλλά αυτοί λένε 6-8.
> Μετά θα λέω να πάω στις 8 η στους 3 μήνες. 
> Οι 3 μήνες είναι στο τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη. Εγώ δεν τη βγάζω μέχρι τότε....


Να μη πας καθόλου να την κάνεις. Να ακούσεις και μια φορά τον γιατρό σου

----------


## Nefeli28

Προσπάθησα λοιπόν να ακούσω όλους και να μην πάω για την εξέταση. Και δεν πήγα παρόλο που πέρασαν 3 μήνες και...
Κάποιες μέρες νιώθω καλύτερα, αλλά κάποιες ο φόβος έρχεται δυνατός. 
Υπάρχουν φορές που το παλεύω και κάποιες με παίρνει από κάτω. 
Φοβάμαι αυτό το «να είμαι καλά»
Σαν να μην πρέπει να εφησυχάζομαι και να πρέπει να αγχώνομαι συνέχεια γι αυτό.
Ίσως να μην είναι φυσιολογικο αυτό, αλλά έτσι νιώθω. 
Φοβάμαι μην κόλλησα από το τσεκποιντ.
Αυτή παραμένει η φοβία.....
Βοηθήστε με....

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη, μια από τα ίδια, τα ξέρεις.. Εμένα πέρασαν μόνο 3 εβδομάδες από το τελευταίο περιστατικό που με αγχώσε.. Είσαι καλά σωματικά? Νιώθεις υγιής? Αν το ξεχάσεις τελείως, σα να μην έγινε ποτέ? Θα μπορούσες?

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να κάνω. Οτι όλα είναι οκ, ότι δεν έχει συμβεί τίποτα από όσα φοβάμαι. Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να νιώσω φυσιολογική. Καθόλου όμως ...

----------


## lloullou00

Kοιτα, κι εμένα το μυαλό μου κάποιες φορές το σκέφτεται, ότι, λες να μην πρέπει να εφησυχαζω και κακώς είμαι χαλαρή τώρα? Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι πως ζει όλος ο κόσμος που σίγουρα καθημερινά του τυχαινουν αντίστοιχα περιστατικά αλλά δεν τα δίνει μάλλον σημασία?

----------


## ΣΟΥΛΑ1986

> Προσπάθησα λοιπόν να ακούσω όλους και να μην πάω για την εξέταση. Και δεν πήγα παρόλο που πέρασαν 3 μήνες και...
> Κάποιες μέρες νιώθω καλύτερα, αλλά κάποιες ο φόβος έρχεται δυνατός. 
> Υπάρχουν φορές που το παλεύω και κάποιες με παίρνει από κάτω. 
> Φοβάμαι αυτό το «να είμαι καλά»
> Σαν να μην πρέπει να εφησυχάζομαι και να πρέπει να αγχώνομαι συνέχεια γι αυτό.
> Ίσως να μην είναι φυσιολογικο αυτό, αλλά έτσι νιώθω. 
> Φοβάμαι μην κόλλησα από το τσεκποιντ.
> Αυτή παραμένει η φοβία.....
> Βοηθήστε με....


τι φοβασαι οτι θα συμβει αν εχεις aids?

----------


## Nefeli28

Ότι θα κολλήσω τα παιδιά μου κι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ότι θα κολλήσω τα παιδιά μου κι αυτό δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω


Ακομα και αν ειχες Νεφέλη τα παιδιά δε κολλανε έτσι ευκολα. Τι νομίζετε ότι ειναι ίωση απλή; μη βάζεις δικαιολογία τα παιδιά για να δικαιολογησεις τον φόβο σου

----------

